# محتاااااااااااارة كتير بليز ساعدوني



## سلفيا وحيد (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح

إخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى..
أولا أنا عضوة جديدة..
إسمي سلفيا وحيد من لبنان
وأنا  أتبع العقيدة الكاثوليكية (الكنيسة الارمنية) حسب الوالدين
بدي أفتح موضوع حساس شوي..بصراحة انا إنولدت هون بدولة الامارات وعايشة طول حياتي هون
يعني عايشة ببلد إسلامي ومعظم صديقاتي مسلمين...
بالنسبة لارتباطي بالكنيسة ما كان قوي كتير لان أهلي ما بيروحو كتير عالكنيسة وما بيواظبو على الصلوات.. يعني ماما كانت تروح كل أحد وتاخدنا معاها بس بابا ما كان يروح دايما..وانا مؤخرا بطلت أروح إلا بالمناسبات

مشكلتي إني دايما بفكر.. ليش إرتباطنا بالدين مش قوي مثل المسلمين؟؟
ليش المسلمين بيصلوا أكتر منا؟؟ وبتحس إنهم بيرجعوا اي شي بيصير معهم بالحياة لله..يعني عندي صديقتي (مسلمة ومتدينة جدا) لم أحس مرة بحياتي إنها تعيسة مع إنو حياتها كلها مشاكل  لانهم بيؤمنو إنو الدنيا دار إختبار والراحة في الجنة..و دايما بتصلي للرب حتى إنها بتترك المحاضرة لمدة خمس دقايق عشان ما تتأخر على مواعيد الصلاة!!

وفي شي تاني محيرني جدا...كانو يقولولنا ونحن صغار إنو الانسان إنولد مع خطاياه..ولما يغسلوه بالماء المقدس وهو صغير بتروح كل الخطايا...بس أنا ما فهمت كيف؟؟

وهل نحن كلنا حنروح الجنة؟؟؟ مع إنو فينا عالم ضالين وفاسدين..كيف حيفوتو الجنة كلهم وهم متساويين مع الصالحين؟؟(يعني متعاطي المخدرات مثلا ورجل الدين متل بعض؟؟؟؟)
كل ما أسأل بابا وماما ما بلاقي رد مقنع ولا حتى بالكنيسة...
هل الخطأ فيني كبشر ولا بالدين نفسه؟؟؟

أرجوووووووووكم ساعدوني
وليبارككم يسوع المسيح


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> إخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى..
> أولا أنا عضوة جديدة..
> ...


الرب يهديكي لخلاص نفسك .


----------



## jim_halim (24 ديسمبر 2006)

* ما بدي أكون مثل المعلم أو شيء لكن أنا راح أقترح عليكي شوية أقتراحات و أتمني أنك تأخدي بيها .. 
مع العلم أني مثلك تماماً .. أعيش في بلد عربي .. أغلبية أهله من المسلمين .. 
و أسرتي مثل أسرتك .. ليس لها علاقة قوية جداً بالكنيسة .. حيث أن أمي قد توفيت و ظروف أبي من حيث العمل و السفر المستمر قد لا تسمح له بالمداومة علي الكنيسة بالشكل الكافي ..و ليس لي أخوة أو أخوات .. و بالفعل أغلب أصدقائي من المسلمين .. و بيننا كل حب و مودة .. تماماً كالأشقاء .. 

أقول لك من واقع الخبرة الشخصية .. أنك تبحثين في المكان الخطأ ...
فالحاجة هي فقط إلي واحد .. و هو يسوع .. 
هو الله المطلق .. و هو الوحيد القادر أن يحبك هذا الحب المطلق .. 
الذي يبحث عن الدين في صورة شرائع نتبعها .. يضل الطريق .. أو يتجه إلي التحزب في الدين .. 
لكن الذي يحب الله و يعلم يقيناً أن الله يحبه .. يجد الخلاص .. و يفعل الصلاح بدافع الحب .. و يتمم الشريعة ليس كعبد يفعل كما يأمره سيده بل كأبن و كحبيب .. يفعل ما يحسن في عين أبيه لأنه يحبه .. 

1- تقولين أننا لا نصلي كفاية ... طبعاً نحن لا نصلي كفاية .. 
فمن منا يجسر أن يقول كما قيل " أما أنا فصلاة " .. أو من منا يقدر أن يقول لقد أتممت كما قيل : 
" صلوا كل حين و لا تملوا " .. لكننا علينا أن نحاول .. و أن نحب الله حتي لا تكون صلاتنا ثقيلة علي نفوسنا 
و أن نعرفه أيضاً .. حتي نكون كمن يصلي لأله لا يعرفه .. 
 و في هذا نحن نحاول و لكن حلاوة المسيح أنه لا يطلب الكمال .. بل يسند ضعفنا .. و يتمم نقصنا .. 
فهو يقول : " قوتي في الضعف تكمل " 

2- فحاولي أن تعرفي الله أكثر .. عن طريق قراءة كلمته في الكتاب المقدس .. 
لأن فيه التعزية في وقت الضيق .. و فيه الفرح .. " فمعني كلمة الأنجيل هي : البشارة المفرحة " 
فكيف لا نفرح أن عرفنا البشارة المفرحة ؟؟ 

3- و الكنيسة الكاثوليكية هي من أعرق كنائس العالم .. أكيد هنالك أجتماعات شباب في الكنيسة القريبة من بيتكم .. و أكيد هنالك دراسة كتاب .. هناك .. فلماذا لا تجربي أن تنضمي إليهم ؟؟ 
سيرشدونك و سيكونون سعداء بأجابة أسئلتك .. و سيفرحون لفرحك .. و يعزونك في وقت الشدة .. 
*


----------



## mr.hima (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> إخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى..
> أولا أنا عضوة جديدة..
> ...


اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....
ثانيا : أن أنتي بتحسى أن كدة دى أكيد مشكلتك أنك بعيدة عن ربنا ...أنا مش بدعي أنى ماشى مع ربنا تمام ولا حاجة بس ساعات الواحد بيبعد شوية لظروف ....بس في الاخر بيرجع....
وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم  بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم ...
أما أنك بتحسي أن المسيحين مش متدينين لأننا مش بنتظاهر في حكاية الصلاة ...عندنا في الانجيل بيقول صلوا في الخفاء علشان أحنا عارفين أن اللى هيجازينا مش الناس لاء ربنا طبعا . ​


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....
> ثانيا : أن أنتي بتحسى أن كدة دى أكيد مشكلتك أنك بعيدة عن ربنا ...أنا مش بدعي أنى ماشى مع ربنا تمام ولا حاجة بس ساعات الواحد بيبعد شوية لظروف ....بس في الاخر بيرجع....
> وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم  بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم ...
> أما أنك بتحسي أن المسيحين مش متدينين لأننا مش بنتظاهر في حكاية الصلاة ...عندنا في الانجيل بيقول صلوا في الخفاء علشان أحنا عارفين أن اللى هيجازينا مش الناس لاء ربنا طبعا . ​



اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....

لا طبعا عمرنا ماحسينا بكدا

وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم  بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم ...

بتتكلم بدون دليل ليه
ايه دليلك على الكلام ده؟؟؟
الي بيصلي منظره بس ادام الناس فلا صلاة له
المسلم بيصلي لله تقربا لله ولأن الصلاة فرض علينا ..والصلاة عماد الدين وان سقطت سقط الدين كله
انا هسألك سؤال
انت لو ماصلتش لربك الي بتعبده مصيرك هايكون ايه؟؟


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2006)

من واقع عيشى باالكويت

انا افهم ما تريد سلفيا قولة

سلفيا

هل بالامارات المسلمين يصدقون ويامنون بالمسيحين اكثر ام بالمسلمين اكثر

واى مسلم يقول المسيحى هو شخص امين ومحب او العكس

ارجو الاجابة على سؤالى ويا حبذا لو سالتى اهلك بهذة النقطة


سلام ونعمة


----------



## jordan1 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرحبا 

أولا 
كل عام وانتم بخير (( للمسيحين))


______

أظن برأيي أنك لو ذهبت للكنيسة ستجدين جوابا كما قال السمردلي....................






			وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بدك تدخل المسلمين في كل زغيرة

آمل منك عدم الحديث هكذا الا بدليل ​*


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

jordan1 قال:


> *مرحبا ​*
> أهلا و سهلا
> *أولا *
> *كل عام وانتم بخير (( للمسيحين))**_*
> ...


أنا معك ...........خصوصا أن الأخت ( سلفيا ) فتحت موضوعين .
واحد اٍسلامي و الآخر مسيحي .
و حددت فيهم سلفا النقاط الرئيسيه للحوار
----------------------------------------
و نذكر كل ماهو بغير دليل مرفوض 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كل عام و و أنتم بخير ( لجمييييييييع السلمين في كل أنحاء العالم ) .​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2006)

يا سلفيا المشكلة دى حلها بأيدك انتى

أنتى عايشة فى الأمارات بلد اسلامية و انا كمان عايشة فى مصر و بلد اسلامية بس بروح الكنيسة احد و جمعة و خميس و قداسات و اجتماعات 

كمان اختى عايشة بالكويت و بنتها بتوديها مدارس الاحد كل يوم جمعة و مواظبة على الصلاة و حفظ الترانيم و ايات الانجيل لأن فى دراستها ايات قرآنية كتير و قد مابتحفظ ايات قرانية علشان دى دراستها اختى لازم توديها مدارس الاحد علشان تحفظ قصص و ايات الانجيل الجميلة

يعنى البلد اللى انتى فيها مش عائق و لا اصدقائك المسلمين عائق فى انك تروحى الكنيسة و تصلى 

انتى عرفتى مكان الكنيسة من والدتك .. لية ماتروحيش كتير مرة و اتنين و تلاتة و عشرة لغاية ماتلاقى سؤالك

المشكلة عندك انتى و حلها بأيدك انتى

ماتتأثريش باللى حواليكى خلى الكتاب المقدس قدامك افتحى اقرى فية كل شوية شغلى ترانيم قداسات فى البيت ماتقطعيش علاقتك بربنا 

زى ماصديقتك حريصة على ميعاد الصلاة لية انتى كمان ماتبقيش حريصة على ذاهبك للكنيسة يوم الاحد تحضرى القداس و تتناولى ؟؟

اذا كانوا والديكى مشغولين بسبب عملهم اذهبى انتى للكنيسة و صلى لأجلهم 

قوى علاقتك بربنا اكتر صلى بأيمان ان الرب سامعك و عارف طلبك من قبل متقولية

خلى ميعاد الكنيسة يوم الاحد ثابت من كل اسبوع و ان كان فية اجتماعات واظبى عليها و انتى هتلاقى قلبك ارتاح 

اقرى الانجيل و اسمعى و عود الرب يسوع الجميلة و تعزى بيها 

ربنا يحافظ عليكى و يقوى ايمانك

الرب معكى و يحفظك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kittyy (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ليكن سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل مع الجميع ..

عارفة سيلفيا حبيبتى انتى ايه مشكلتك ؟ 

انتى مشكلتك انك لم تكونى قريبة من كنيستك يوماً .. يعنى كنتى بتروحى الكنيسة قليل ولا تقرأى فى الأنجيل او تسمعى شرائط الترانيم او الوعظات الا القليل ولا تصلى الا القليل ايضاً حسب كلامك ..

طيب ماهو طبعاً احساسك دا شىء طبيعى انك تشعرى بيه . وهو الفراغ الروحى .. فلم تُعطى للمسيح فرصة ان يدخل لحياتك . لم تعطى لنفسك فرصة ان تعرفى ماذا قال المسيح لنا واوصانا به .. فكيف اذن تريدين ان لا يعبث الشيطان بفكرك ويُدخل اليك تلك الافكار الشاردة المحيرة التى قد تنقادين ورائها بسهولة لأنك وحيدة من دون يد المسيح لتحميكى وتحافظ عليكى وعلى فكرك من الأفكار الشريرة الشيطانية ..

بصى ياسيلفيا ..  يجب عليكى اولاً ان تحبى السيد المسيح من كل قلبك وفكرك وروحك . وان تطلبى منه  بحب ورغبة حقيقية ان يكون معكى ويحافظ على فكرك ونفسك من كل اسهم الشر والشياطين . أطلبى منه بلجاجة أن يُظهر لكى ذاته . ويعرفك كيف تذهبين اليه .  وتحكى له كم انت محتاجة اليه وتشتاقين لدخولة حياتك ولكنك لا تعرفين كيف الطريق .. وأتركى له الباقى وهو سيتصرف وهذا وعده الذى وعده لكل البشر ..

"أسألوا تعطوا . أطلبوا تجدوا . أقرعوا يُفتح لكم"

لقد وعدنا الله بأن من يطلبة فى كل حين سيجده "صلوا للرب كل حين"  يعنى عاوزة تكلمية الصبح . بليل. الفجر . حتى لو وانتى نايمة وحاطة راسك على المخدة اطلبية . وسيرد عليكى اما من خلال اشخاص اخرين تقابلينهم . او من خلال احلام ورؤى . او من خلال كلمات تسمعينها من اشخاص يعبرون الطريق الى جانبك . انتى حتى ممكن تسمعى رسالة من الله ليكى على لسان طفل صغير ..

انا حصل معى هذا . والله كلمنى على لسان طفل صغير لم يتعدى سنة الـ 7 سنوات . 

"كنت واقف اشاهد فى عيد مارجرجس بكنيستنا الرجل العجوز جالس خارج الكنيسة يدق الصليب لمن يريد . فوقفت اشاهد ولم افكر فى ان أدقة انا ايضاً لأنى خفت من شكشكة الأبرة التى يستعملها لدق الصلبان على الأيدى . وفجأة لقيت الرجل العجوز بيقولى : ها مش هتدقى الصليب . قولتله : لأ ميرسى شكراً . انا بحب اتفرج بس . فرد عليا هذا الطفل الصغير ذو السبع سنوات ليقل لى عبارة لم انسها ابداً . قال لى بالحرف "بقى المسيح استحمل عشانا كل الأهانات والبهدلة واتدق المسمار فى ايدية ورجلية . وانتى مش قادرة تستحملى شكة دبوس صغيرة فى ايديكى.... "   ساعتها وقفت مكسوفة من نفسى أوى أمام هذا الملاك الصغير . ومددت يدى الى العجوز وقولتله دق لى صليب لو سمحت". 

صدقينى ياعزيزتى . اللى يطلب ربنا يلاقيه . فى كل لحظة وكل وقت وكل مكان . 

وعلى فكرة . وجودك فى وسط بلد اسلامية وبالتالى هو دا اللى بسببه تجدى اغلب اصدقاءك مسلمين . وطبعاً ستجدى منهم من يصلى ويصوم ويحافظ على دينة مثل صديقتك المسلمة . وستجدى ايضاً منهم من لا يصوم ولا يصلى ولا يتذكر من إسلامة سوى الفاتحة ..

وعلى الجانب الأخر برضه . ستجدى مسيحيين ملتزمين يصلون ويصومون ويحافظون على دينهم وإيمانهم . وستجدين ايضاً من لا يتذكر من إيمانة ومسيحيته سوى الذهاب الى كنيستة الا فى المناسبات أعذرينى مثلك ..

الفارق بينك وبين الذين يحافظون على مسيحهم بداخلهم . هو انهم يحبونة ويطلبونه ويرغبون فى وجودة فى حياتهم . ولو مش بيكون عندهم وقت لقرائتهم بالأنجيل او الذهاب للكنيسة . ممكن يسمعوا شرائط الترانيم والوعظات وهم فى البيت او فى السيارة لرغبتهم فى عدم ترك المسيح يخرج من حياتهم بنسيانهم له ..

كل اسئلتك حبيبتى كلها ليها ردود . بس انتى لازم الأول وقبل كل شىء تخلقى الرغبة الحقيقية داخلك لأن تذهبى للمسيح وأن تطلبى منه ان يعرفك اين هو ومن اين الطريق اليه . وبعد كدا إسألى ما شئتى وستجدين من عنده أكثر مما طلبتى وأكثر مما ترغبين وتحلمين ..

وسلام ونعمة وربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر ببركة اسمة القدوس . أمين ..


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد;153887 قال:
			
		

> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> مشكلتي إني دايما بفكر.. ليش إرتباطنا بالدين مش قوي مثل المسلمين؟؟
> ليش المسلمين بيصلوا أكتر منا؟؟ وبتحس إنهم بيرجعوا اي شي بيصير معهم بالحياة لله..يعني عندي صديقتي (مسلمة ومتدينة جدا) لم أحس مرة بحياتي إنها تعيسة مع إنو حياتها كلها مشاكل  لانهم بيؤمنو إنو الدنيا دار إختبار والراحة في الجنة..و دايما بتصلي للرب حتى إنها بتترك المحاضرة لمدة خمس دقايق عشان ما تتأخر على مواعيد الصلاة!!
> ...



*صلى يا سيلفيا واقرأى فى الآنجيل ولا تهتمى بالغير 
مثل الزارع فى انجيل لوقا اصحاح 8 وايضا فى ( مت 13 : 1 - 9 ، مر4 : 1 - 9 )
  4- فلما اجتمع جمع كثير ايضا من الذين جاءوا اليه من كل مدينة قال بمثل.
  5- خرج الزارع ليزرع زرعه و فيما هو يزرع سقط بعض على الطريق فانداس و اكلته طيور السماء.
  6- و سقط اخر على الصخر فلما نبت جف لانه لم تكن له رطوبة.
  7- و سقط اخر في وسط الشوك فنبت معه الشوك و خنقه.
  8- و سقط اخر في الارض الصالحة فلما نبت صنع ثمرا مئة ضعف قال هذا و نادى من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع.

 والله لا يحب الظاهر انظرى ما كتب فى انجيل متى الآصحاح السادس عن الصلاة
  5- و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.
  6- و اما انت فمتى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك و صل الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
  7- و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
  8- فلا تتشبهوا بهم لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه.

ربنا يبارك حياتك وينقلك من بين الشوك الى الارض الصالحه ويعمل فى قلبك 
*


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## أبو عرين (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*رسالة إلى الأخت سلفيا وحيد ، أتمنى منك أن تدخلي إلى الروابط التالية وستجدين الحق بإذن الله وإن واجهكتك أية مشاكل راجعي صديقاتك ولا تخجلي أبدا ولا تتركبي الخطأ الذي ارتكبته أنا ، فأنا كنت مثلك سابقا وكنت أعيش في المملكة العربية السعودية وأثناء فترة عملي هناك حاولت الإقتراب أكثر وأكثر من أصدقائي المسلمين وأوصلوني بحمد الله إلى طريق الحق وذلك بعد معاناة شديدة مع نفسي من ناحية ..... من أين سأبدأ معهم وكيف سأفتح الموضوع ولكن لو جلستي مع أي واحدة منهن وقلتي لها بكل بساطة : إحكيلي عن الإسلام ، ستجدين أنها لن تتوانى أبدا في الجواب عن أي شيء تسألينه *

*الروابط *

**********************

*وإذا أردتي أي مساعدة أخرى فاعتبري أخوكي أبو عرين موجود دائما ، وبعد إذن المشرفين هل من الممكن أن أكتب ايميلي حتى أتواصل مع الأخت سلفيا وحيد ؟*؟


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

أبو عرين;154551 قال:
			
		

> *رسالة إلى الأخت سلفيا وحيد ، أتمنى منك أن تدخلي إلى الروابط التالية وستجدين الحق بإذن الله وإن واجهكتك أية مشاكل راجعي صديقاتك ولا تخجلي أبدا ولا تتركبي الخطأ الذي ارتكبته أنا ، فأنا كنت مثلك سابقا وكنت أعيش في المملكة العربية السعودية وأثناء فترة عملي هناك حاولت الإقتراب أكثر وأكثر من أصدقائي المسلمين وأوصلوني بحمد الله إلى طريق الحق وذلك بعد معاناة شديدة مع نفسي من ناحية ..... من أين سأبدأ معهم وكيف سأفتح الموضوع ولكن لو جلستي مع أي واحدة منهن وقلتي لها بكل بساطة : إحكيلي عن الإسلام ، ستجدين أنها لن تتوانى أبدا في الجواب عن أي شيء تسألينه *
> 
> *الروابط *
> 
> ...


 
فعلا نصيحه هايله يا استاذ ابو عرين بس هى عاوزة تعرف طريق ربنا مش طريق اللى يدخل مفقود والخارج برضه مفقود نصيحه لاتبيعى المسيح من اجل جنه موعوده وربنا يستطيع ان يضئ قلبك بنعمته وتبتعدى عن نجاسه الآشرار


----------



## My Rock (25 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> بدي أفتح موضوع حساس شوي..بصراحة انا إنولدت هون بدولة الامارات وعايشة طول حياتي هون
> يعني عايشة ببلد إسلامي ومعظم صديقاتي مسلمين...
> بالنسبة لارتباطي بالكنيسة ما كان قوي كتير لان أهلي ما بيروحو كتير عالكنيسة وما بيواظبو على الصلوات.. يعني ماما كانت تروح كل أحد وتاخدنا معاها بس بابا ما كان يروح دايما..وانا مؤخرا بطلت أروح إلا بالمناسبات
> 
> ...




هل تعتقدي انك تستطيعين ان تلمسي المسيحية من خلال مجتمع لا يوجد فيه مسيحيين بالنسبة المئوية اصلا؟
و هل تحكمين على المسيحية و علاقتها بالرب, بحكم علاقتك انت و علاقة اهلك الذين لا يذهبون الى الكنيسة اصلا؟
و ما هي معاشرتك للقومية المسيحية لكي تعرفي معنى ارتباطهم بالمسيحية؟ هل قرأتي الانجيل اصلا؟ هل قرأتي ارتباط الرسل و التلاميذ بهذه العقيدة انهم قدموا ما عندهم لاجلها؟

فهل قرأتي الكتاب المقدس اصلا؟!!!!

اذافة الى من كذب عليكي و قال ان المسلمين يصلوا اكثر من عندنا؟
المسلمين ليهم 5 اوقات للصلاة فقط!

نحن لنا اليوم كله, و بقلك انا واحد من الاشخاص الي يصلي عشرات المرات يوميا لاي سبب و طلبة!
فأن كنتي لا تصلي بقدرصلاة البقية و علاقتك بمسيحيك ركيكة, فهذا عيبك وحدك و لا يجوز لك التعميم و فرضهلا بصورة اننا كلنا ل
ينا نفس الانطلاقة و نوعية العلاقة
لذلك انتبهي مستقبلا





> وبتحس إنهم بيرجعوا اي شي بيصير معهم بالحياة لله..يعني عندي صديقتي (مسلمة ومتدينة جدا) لم أحس مرة بحياتي إنها تعيسة مع إنو حياتها كلها مشاكل لانهم بيؤمنو إنو الدنيا دار إختبار والراحة في الجنة..و دايما بتصلي للرب حتى إنها بتترك المحاضرة لمدة خمس دقايق عشان ما تتأخر على مواعيد الصلاة!!


 
من جديد, تأتين و تعممي موقفك الشخصي على الكل
ما دخلنا و دخل المسيحية اذا لم ترجعي للمسيح وقت الضيقات ووقت الحاجة؟
مع التذكير بأننا نلجأ الى الرب دوما و نلا نتركه للمصائب فقط!





> وفي شي تاني محيرني جدا...كانو يقولولنا ونحن صغار إنو الانسان إنولد مع خطاياه..ولما يغسلوه بالماء المقدس وهو صغير بتروح كل الخطايا...بس أنا ما فهمت كيف؟؟


 
هل هذا الشئ كتابي؟ هل موجود بالكتاب المقدس؟
الخلاص و غسل الخطايا هو بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع, اي تعليم اخر لا يمت للكتاب المقدس بصلة, ما دخلنا فيه؟





> وهل نحن كلنا حنروح الجنة؟؟؟ مع إنو فينا عالم ضالين وفاسدين..كيف حيفوتو الجنة كلهم وهم متساويين مع الصالحين؟؟(يعني متعاطي المخدرات مثلا ورجل الدين متل بعض؟؟؟؟)


 
الكتاب المقدس واضح جدا بهذا الخصوص
الكتاب المقدس بعلن ان عقاب الخطيئة و اجرتها موت
و يعلن لنا الله من خلال كتابه المقدس ان الجميـــــــع اخطأوا
اذا الجميع مستوجبين عقاب الموت
الخلاص هو في المسيح يسوع
متى امن بالمسيح كرب و مخل و اسلمت له حياتك و قلبك بالكامل نلت خلاصه

لكن تسمي حالك مسيحي ابا عن جد بغير ايمان, هذا لا يوفر لك الخلاص بتاتا!




> كل ما أسأل بابا وماما ما بلاقي رد مقنع ولا حتى بالكنيسة...


 
تفضلي اطرحي كل ما لديكي من اسئلة في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة و تسلقي جواب لكل سؤال

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:yaka:


----------



## الحوت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا;155659 قال:
			
		

> عزيزتي سلفيا...تساؤلاتك هذه تدل على ان عقلك قد بدأ بالتحرر ورفض الانقياد خلف الخراف الضالة
> إن الاسلام هو الدين الحق وهو آخر الاديان تاريخا كما ذكرت في مقالتك الأخرى...فلم يؤمن المسيحي بالعهد القديم واليهودية ولا يقبل الاسلام مع إنه لم يخالف أي من تعاليمكم...




*يعني انا مش فاهم انتي بتضحكي على مين ؟؟!!*

*اي دين الاسلام هذا الذي تدعين انه دين الحق ؟؟؟*
*واي اسلام هذا الذي هو اخر الاديان ؟*
*واي اسلام هذا الذي لام يخالف تعاليمنا ؟*
*اي اخرافات هذه التي تدعيها ؟*

*1400 سنة وانتم مش قادرين تثبتوا ان الاسلام دين سماوي وان محمد نبي وان القران كلام الله وجاية تقوللي الاسم ؟؟؟!!!*

*تقدري تقوللي لماذا انتم الاقلية بين كان العالم كله؟*

*1400 سنة وانتم تضحكون على انفسكم وتقولون الاسلام ينتشر واكثر الاديان انتشار وعندما نرجع الى اعدادكم في العالم نجد صفر على الشمال اي انه ليس لكم اي وجود نهائيا مقارنة مع عدد سكان العالم ؟*

*قاعدين تقولوا المسيحيه محرفة وتحدينا اكبر واحد فكيم وتحديناكم في كل منتدياكم الاسلامية على اعطاء دليل واحد يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس ما عرفتوش ؟؟!!*

*لا التاريخ المسيحي ولا التاريخ اليهودي ولا التاريخ الوثني ولا التاريخ المدني حتى قال بتحريف الكتاب المقدس ولم يجرؤ على القول بتحريف كلمة واحدة فيه .. اذا انتم مش قادرين تثبتوا ان الاسلام دين سماوي ستثبون ان الكاب المقدس محرف ؟؟*

*اي تعاليم ودين اسلامي هذا الذي تضحكي على نفسك به ؟؟*


*نفسي في حوار معاكي ثنائي اريكي الاسلام هذا الذي تفتخرين به ولاريكي اكذوبة تحريف الكتاب المقدس التي وضعنا فيها رؤسكم جميعا في الارض .. او يا ريت منتدي حوار الاديان مفتوح لاريكي هذاالاسلام بتاعك ..*

*تعالي نستعرض معا ما هو الاسلام بتاعك هذا ..*

*قبل رسول الاسلام كان البدو الجهله يتحاربون بغرض سرقة قافله تجاريه أو بحثا عن بئر ماء أو شوية مواشى , و لكن محمد دخل بهم عصرا جديدا فى الاجرام , فأصبح الاسلام - كما وصفه دكتور الازهر الذى اعتنق المسيحيه - عباره عن بحيره كبيره من الدماء , و لم يكتفى بقتل المغيرين او الاعداء , أو حتى المختلفين فى الرأى - رغم ما فى ذلك من همجيه و توحش - , لكنه امتد ليقاتل الناس جميعا .*

*يعني الرومان كانوا يحاربون و يغزون بلاد العالم اجمع , و لكنهم كانوا اصحاب علم و حضاره , و تركت حضاراتهم بصماتها على كل الدول التى احتلوها , فى اليهوديه و فى عصر ميلاد المسيح كانت اسرائيل احد الدول الواقعه تحت سيطرة الرومان , فكان حكامها يحصون الشعوب و يمدون الطرق و يوسعون العمران , الامبراطوريه الرومانيه - رغم طغيانها - فرضت نفسها كأمبراطوريه بحضارتها و تفوقها فى كل المجالات , اما رسول الاسلام فقد كانت توسعاته عباره عن هجوم بربرى مقيت , أعتقد انه حتى البربر الذين نضرب بهم الامثال لما يجاروا الاسلاميين فى حروبهم و قتالهم و عدم رحمتهم لعجوز أو امرأه أو طفل , و لم لا و رسولهم شق ام قرفه بين جملين , و قتل أمرأه ترضع طفلها , بالاضافه الى تخربيهم لكل حضاره بدءا من الحضاره الفرعونيه و محاولاتهم تشويه ابو الهول دليل باقى عليهم و حتى محاولة طالبان هدم و محو الحضارات القديمه فى افغانستان .*

*قديما كان العرب يتعاملون مع المرأه كأنها وسيله للمتعه و الاشباع الجنسى فقط , و تحولت المرأه الى جاريه دورها الاساسى فى السرير , و كانت النساء تباع و تشترى و يصبح لها عقد ملكيه مثل المنزل و السياره الان , أمر فى منتهى الدناءه و الحقاره , و لكن رسول الاسلام جاء بما هو احقر و اكثر دناءه , على الاقل قبله كانت النساء تباع و تشترى لتصبح ملكيه خاصه بذلك السيد و تصبح اشبهه بزوجه من زوجاته بحيث لا يستولى احد على جاريات او نساء غيره , و لكن رسول الاسلام جاء بفتوى تتيح له ان يتدنى بهذه العلاقه المتدنيه اصلا , لتصبح كل نساء الارض ملكا له , حتى من غير ما يدفع تمنها , يكفى ان يخبطها ايه او فتوى ليحللها له , زوجة ابنه ما فيش مانع , زوجة عدو له قتله للتو ليمارس معها الجنس بعدها بلحظات , طفله صغيره تلهو على الارجوحه , أى واحده من أى مكان طالما وهبت نفسها , و أى أمرأه حرة من النساء الحرات الاصيلات العريقات لمجرد انه غزا بلادهن و قتل رجالهن و اخذهن أسرى , كما قلت لك , لم يذكر التاريخ صوره بهذه الخسه و الحقاره من قبل , عموما انها طبيعة الحياه ان يأتى بما لم يأتى به الاوائل كما يقول بيت الشعر ليصبح متفردا و متميزا عما سبقوه.*

*يبقى شئ اخير أود أن اذكرك به , شخص واحد فقط و مرحلة واحده فقط فى تاريخ هذا الكون جاء فيها الافضل ليمحو الاسوأ , جاء فيها الرقى ليقهر التخلف , جاءت فيها المحبه لتطرد الكراهيه , جاء النور ليمحو الظلمه , هو من قال عن نفسه " أتيت لتكون لهم حياه , و ليكون لهم أفضل " , و كانت كل حياته و تعليمه بالفعل هى الحياة الافضل , و كل من تبعوه أصبحوا بالفعل فى حياة أفضل .*

*الحقيقه واضحه وضوح الشمس , و لكن من له عينان ليبصر .*


----------



## mr.hima (26 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....
> 
> لا طبعا عمرنا ماحسينا بكدا
> طبعا دة إحساسك وأنت حر فيه وممكن نتيجة الخوزعبلات اللى كانوا بيقولوهالك أهلك عننا... لكن دة اللى بيحصل
> ...


بس لما أصلى مش أقعد أتظاهر ...وبعدين الصلاة ليها مكان .,...وممكن في بيتك مش في الشغل


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> بس لما أصلى مش أقعد أتظاهر ...وبعدين الصلاة ليها مكان .,...وممكن في بيتك مش في الشغل



*قال الله فى انجيل متى الآصحاح السادس
  5- و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.
  6- و اما انت فمتى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك و صل الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
  7- و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
  8- فلا تتشبهوا بهم لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه.
*


----------



## الحوت (26 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا وحيد قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> إخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى..
> أولا أنا عضوة جديدة..
> ...



*عزيزتي سلفيا 

انا صار لي سنين ما دخلتش كنسية مش معنى كدا اني غير مؤمن او اني غر مقتنع بديني .. انا عندي الانترنت اقرأ فية للكتاب ا لمقدس واقرأ فيه عن التفاسير واقرأ فيه مقالات واقر فيه عن القران والاحاديث والفتسير والفتاوي ..

المشكلة فيكي انتي وليس باحد اخر فلماذا لا تقرأين ولا تبحثين ولا تقارنين ؟؟!!

ثم اي اسلام هذا الذي تتحدثنين عنه ؟؟!!

انتي لا تعرفي شي عن الاسلام وهؤلاء الفتيات المسلمات التي تمدحيهم لا تعرفي ما هي عقيدتهم ولا ما هو قرانهم ولا محتوياتة ولا ما هي سيرة رسولهم "النبي الكاذب" وصدقني لو تعرفي ما هو القران وما يحوية وما هي سيرة رسولهم سوف تقرفي اشد القرف ..

بصراحة لا احب ان اضع لك الاباحيات والايات التي تدعو للاباحة وسيرة رسولهم الغنيه عن التعريف في ممارسات اللواط والشذوذ الجنسي والقتل والذبح والسرقة والنهب وووالخ

فيه كلام صعب عليكي انتي كبنت تقرأءه لانه كلام فاسق جدا خصوصا سيرة رسولهم وافعاله المخله التي استحي انا نفسي عند قرأءتها فكيف سوف اضعها لكي .

المسلمون ليسوا مؤمنين اكثر منا بالعكس لا يوجد ايمان في العالم يضاهي ايمان المسيحين المشكلة هي في ضعف ايمانك واستمرارك على هذا النحو وانا انصحك بالذهاب الى الكنسية القبطية الارثوكسية ففيها ستجدين كل الاجوبة التي تحتاجينها لانه كنسية قوية جدا وسترين فيها الايمان الحقيقي الذي تفتقدية .

انا اردني واعيش في الاردن واذا ذهبت الى الكنسية لا اذهب الى كنسية الاقباط الارثودكس فقط لا غير بسبب قوة ايمانهم ..

اي اسلام هذا واي تمسك هذا في الاسلام ..

كل ما ترية في الاسلام من تمسك هو نتيجة انهيار الدين الاسلامي فالمسلمون عدديا لا يساون شي نهائيا مقارنة مع عدد سكان العالم وهو الاقلية بلا منازع لماذا ؟

لانه لا احد يتوجه نحو الاسلام وحتى المسلمون نفسهم اصبحوا يتركون الاسلام متجهين نحو  المسيحية والالف الاسلام يترك الاسلام يوميا وبافواه شيوخهم نفسهم ..

عزيزيتي اقرأ عن التنصير واقرأء عن انهيار الدين الاسلامي واقرأ عن ارتداد الالف الالف من المسلمين يوميا عن الاسلام فلا يخدعوكي في ايمانهم ..

شوفي لي زميل في العمل يفتخر بدينة الاسلام ولكنة لا يعرف اي شي عن تصرفات رسوله وممارساتة للواط وشذوذة الجنسي والاباحيات التي يحتويها قرانه ومرة شاف على الكومبيوتر عندي احاديث صحيحة عن رسوله كيف كان يقوم بمثل هذه الافعال فاصابة الجنون وقل لي اذا شفت مرة ثانيه هذه الكلام على الكومبيوتر سوف ابلغ عنك المخابرات !! 

شفتي لغاية فين ؟!!!

قلت له كل هذا من سيرة رسولك ومن قرانك فاخذ يهتز يقولك لا كله كذب مش صحيح !!

الشيوخ يضحكون عليهم بقولهم ان محمد رسول عظيم وان الاسلام دين عظيم يدون بحث بدون دراسة بدون تدقيق وعنما نحاورهم في دينهم يهتزون ويضعون رؤسهم بالارض ..

يعني دعيني اسالك سؤال هل تؤمنين بنبي كاذب مثل محمد كان يمارس اللواط والشذوذ الجنسي والسرقة والنهب وهتك الاعراض وووالخ ؟؟؟!!

هل ترضين ان تؤمنين به ؟؟؟
هل يشرف شخص مثل هذه ؟؟

هل تقلبين بانسان ملبوس من الشيطان ومسحور بان يكون نبي تفتخرين به ؟
هل ترضين ان يكون القران كتابك الالهي وهو يكتاب يصف الله بانه اكبر قواد على وجة الكون ؟
هل تتركين الله في الكتاب المقدس الذي قيل عنه انه اله كلي القداسة وتتبعين اله وصفه القران بانه قواد يفتح دارة لممارسة الدعارة والشذوذ اللواط ويامر بالاباحة والوساخة ؟

هل تتركين المسيح الاله الكلي الطهارة والقداسة رب المجد لتؤمني بدلا منه بشخص مثل محمد وصل في سذوذة الجنسي لابعد الحدود ؟

هل تؤمنين بكتاب من تاليف البشر مثل القران وتتركين كتاب الله القدوس ...

كلها اساله ارجو ان تفكري فيها جدا ولا يخدعك احد بسبب عدم معرفتك وجهلك في الدين .*


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

نصيحه غاليه مني لج اسلمي تسلمي من نار جهنم الحين انتي مب مصدقه ان من يتبع غير الاسلام دين فلن يقبل منه فانصحج بمحاوره صديقاتج المسلمات وهن يفهمنج شو الاسلام وشو النصرانيه انتي ماتعرفي ان الانجيل محرف


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بس اخاااف ان النصاارى الي هني يكرهوووني بس هذي الحقيقه


----------



## الحوت (26 ديسمبر 2006)

BRAVE_HEART1 قال:


> نصيحه غاليه مني لج اسلمي تسلمي من نار جهنم الحين انتي مب مصدقه ان من يتبع غير الاسلام دين فلن يقبل منه فانصحج بمحاوره صديقاتج المسلمات وهن يفهمنج شو الاسلام وشو النصرانيه انتي ماتعرفي ان الانجيل محرف



*هاتي دليل واحد على هذا الكلام فقط وانا سوف اعتنق الاسلام قبلها ماشي :yahoo: *


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

BRAVE_HEART1 قال:


> بس اخاااف ان النصاارى الي هني يكرهوووني بس هذي الحقيقه



*اولا يا قمه الجهل بالمسيحية لا يوجد هنا نصارى كلنا مسيحيين 
ثانيا ربنا ينجيكى من دين النجاسه والنكاح ويعلمك طريقه الحقيقى *


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*



سلفيا وحيد قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> إخواني وأخواتي بالمنتدى..
> أولا أنا عضوة جديدة..
> ...


 


الاخت العزيزه سلفيا وحيد ..

سلام ونعمه من رب السلام يسوع المسيح يكون معك ومع العالم كله آمين ...

قرأت موضوعك هذا و إسنحى لى أن أُبدى تعليقى البسيط عليه .. 

لى ملاحظة كبدايه فقط .. وهى قولك أنك (( تتبعى )) العقيده الكاثوليكيه (( حسب الوالدين )) .. 

الطائفه الكاثوليكيه لا تسمى (( عقيده )) ولكن تسمى (( طائفه )) .. فمصطلح (( عقيدة )) يُعنى بشكل عام (( الدين )) و الاخوة الاحباء الكاثوليك لا يعتنقون دين آخر غير المسيحيه  .. فقط هناك بعض الاختلافات فى (( تفسير )) بعض الآيات .. و لا تمس جوهر العقيدة - المسيحيه - الذى هو الإيمان بالمسيح كرب و إله من قريب أو بعيد .. 

و نحن هنا لسنا بصدد المناقشه فى الخلافات بين الطوائف  فقد أردت الإيضاح ليس إلا 

أيضاً عبارة (( حسب الوالدين )) .. أشعر بين ثناياها بشىء ما يجول بداخلك .. أتمنى أن تكشفى أكثر عنه حتى يمكننا مساعدتك .. و قبل الكل .. فليساعدنا جميعاً الله على الإنتصار على مغريات العالم و حروبه 









> بدي أفتح موضوع حساس شوي..بصراحة انا إنولدت هون بدولة الامارات وعايشة طول حياتي هون
> يعني عايشة ببلد إسلامي ومعظم صديقاتي مسلمين...
> بالنسبة لارتباطي بالكنيسة ما كان قوي كتير لان أهلي ما بيروحو كتير عالكنيسة وما بيواظبو على الصلوات.. يعني ماما كانت تروح كل أحد وتاخدنا معاها بس بابا ما كان يروح دايما..وانا مؤخرا بطلت أروح إلا بالمناسبات
> 
> مشكلتي إني دايما بفكر.. ليش إرتباطنا بالدين مش قوي مثل المسلمين؟؟


 

و اضح جداً من كلامك عزيزتى هو عدم تشبعك بالمسيح .. فالاسرة غير مهتمه بخلاصها الابدى .. و من المنطقى أن يصير باقى أفراد الاسره على هذا الحال .. فمن شبّ على شىء شاب عليه ..

فلن احدثك على روعة إيماننا .. و عظمة طقوسنا وعراقتها .. 

و لن أحدثك أيضاً على ذلك السلام الذى يفوق كل عقل الذى يحتل كياننا عندما نكون قلباً و قالباً بداخلها ..

لن أحدثك عن كل هذا .. فأنتى لست بحاجة إليه الآن .. 

و لكن سأسألك سؤال واحد فقط ..

هل رأيتى كل المسيحيون الذين فى العالم ؟ .. هل علمتى كيف يعيشون ويعبدون الله ؟ .. هل رأيتى ما مدى علاقتهم بالمسيح ؟ .. و كيف يعشقونه حتى النخاع ؟ .. بالطبع لا .. 

إذاً كيف صدر حكمك على علاقتنا نحن - المسيحيون جميعاً - بأنها فاتره أو ليست قوية كالاخوة المسلمون ؟ 

إن كنت عزيزتى قد فتحتى قليلاً كتابك المقدس العهد الجديد .. لكنت علمتى جيداً أن كل ما يمر به المسيحيون فى شتى أنحاء العالم الآن قد تحدث عنه المسيح له كل المجد .. و رسله الاطهار أيضاً ..

و بحذافيره ..

و لكن هناك آيه قويه أراها دائماً أمام عيني .. فى كل حين .. وهى ..

من يصبر إلى المنتهى .. فهذا يخلص 

عزيزتى ..

من قال أن علاقتنا بالمسيح ليست قوية .. من الطبيعى أن تجدى السىء والشرير .. و هذا طبيعى جداً جداً .. ومنذ قديم الأزل .. و أيضاً هناك البار .. الذى يحيا بطهر وقداسه .. و الذى علاقته بالله تفوق الوصف .. و رأيت كثيرين من هؤلاء .. 


عزيزتى ..

أخبرنا الله أنه يريد القلب .. القلب فقط .. و أخبرنا أن الويل كل الويل لأولئك الذين كالمُرائيين يظهرون التقوى والصلاح .. و بالداخل أفاعى سامه  ..

الله عزيزتى لا يريدنا أن نرتبط بالدين .. كدين .. بل يريدنا أن نرتبط به هو .. فهو من وضع الأيمان .. أن يكون إرتباطنا بتعاليمه وكلامه .. و فهمها فهماً جيداً .. و النظر إلى عمقها ومعانيها الروحيه .. فليس إرتباطنا بالدين كنصوص وشرائع هو هدف الله من خلق الأنسان .. و ألا فما كان أسهل من أن يخلق بشر بلا عقل أو مشاعر .. تنقاد وراءه بلا إرادة أو حريه .. و فى هذا يكون الله بلا حكمة أو عدل - حاشا - ولكنه خلقنا على صورته كشبهه ومثاله .. فى الحريه و العقل .. نعى ما يقوله .. ونفهم عمق كلامه .. ونعلم جيداً انه يريدنا بقلوبنا و عقولنا و بكامل حريتنا .. بكل إرادتنا ..

و بكل الحب ..

هكذا يكون الدين .. 

و هذا ما تعلمناه من مسيحنا و مسيحيتنا ..

فليس كل من يقول له يا رب يا رب .. يدخل ملكوت السموات .. اليس كذلك ؟ 




 



> ليش المسلمين بيصلوا أكتر منا؟؟ وبتحس إنهم بيرجعوا اي شي بيصير معهم بالحياة لله..يعني عندي صديقتي (مسلمة ومتدينة جدا) لم أحس مرة بحياتي إنها تعيسة مع إنو حياتها كلها مشاكل لانهم بيؤمنو إنو الدنيا دار إختبار والراحة في الجنة..و دايما بتصلي للرب حتى إنها بتترك المحاضرة لمدة خمس دقايق عشان ما تتأخر على مواعيد الصلاة!!


 
عزيزتى ..

هل تعلمى كم عدد صلواتنا ؟ 

هل تعلمى ما قاله المسيح لنا بشان الصلاة ..

بل ما قاله لنا الكتاب المقدس كله ..

أعتقد أنك لا تريدى أن تكونى مقيدة (( بفروض )) تؤديها و بعدها تفعلى ما يحلوا لك .. 

كما قولت بالسابق ان الله يريد القلب ..

و الصلاة .. هى علاقه (( خاصة )) بين الله و أبناءه .. فنحن لم ندعى عبيد بعد ... بل أبناء .. و هذه من روائع مسيحيتنا .. انها جعلت العبيد .. الذين يؤمنون بإسمه .. أبناء له .. أبناء لله 

يمكنك زيارة منتدى المرشد الروحى لتعرفى ما هى صلواتنا .. 

و تتأملى فى كلماتها .. فإن فتحتى قلبك لها .. ثقى أنك لن تجديها مجرد كلمات .. بل همسات من المخلوق للخالق .. و إنصات حنون من الله (( لإبنه )) 

هكذا تكون الصلاة ..

*صلاة القلب ..*





> وفي شي تاني محيرني جدا...كانو يقولولنا ونحن صغار إنو الانسان إنولد مع خطاياه..ولما يغسلوه بالماء المقدس وهو صغير بتروح كل الخطايا...بس أنا ما فهمت كيف؟؟


 

لا أدرى حقيقتاً من أخبرك بهذا الامر ؟!! 

فهل للطفل خطايا (( فعلها )) ؟ و قبل أن يولد ؟!! 

خطيتنا التى صاحبت الولادة هى خطية أبينا آدم .. الخطية الجديه .. عندما كسر آبينا آدم وصية الله بعدم الآكل من الشجرة المحرمه .. و أكل منها .. و بهذا خالف وصية الله ..و كان يستحق العقوبه و هى الموت .. و الموت هو الانفصال عن الله .. فهناك اربع انواع للموت .. هناك الموت الروحى و الموت الابدى و الموت الادبى والموت الجسدى .. وأصاب الجنس البشرى هذه العقوبه .. و هذا الموت .. و لكن المسيح له المجد .. حمل عنا (( عقوبة الخطيه )) .. بموته على الصليب .. و لكن لم يحمل عنا (( فعل )) الخطية المستقبليه ! .. فكيف يغفر لنا خطايانا السابقه واللاحقه ؟! .. هل هذا عدل ؟ .. ولكنه قدم لنا (( النعم )) التى بها يمكننا أن ننال الغفران على خطايانا التى نفعلها .. السابقه .. و ليس من العدل ان الله يغفر لنا كل خطايانا اللاحقه ! .. و ألا لكان الجميع سيذهبون إلى الملكوت حتى لو ماتوا بخطاياهم .. !!! 

أيضاً كيف تسمى (( سر المعموديه )) بالماء المقدس ؟!! .. فمن الواضح جهلك التام بكل أسرار كنيستك .. ففى المعموديه عزيزتى .. يحل الروح القدس على الطفل المُعمد .. و بدم المسيح المسفوك مقدماً على الصليب .. تُمحى الخطية الجديه - كما سبق و أوضحت لك - و بهذا يكون الطفل بلا خطية سابقه و لكن أية خطية يفعلها فيما بعد .. ستحسب عليه و لا يتم غفرانها إلا بالاعتراف الحقيقى والتوبة و التناول من جسد ودم المسيح .. و كل هذه الاسرار قدمها لنا المسيح عندما كان بالجسد على الارض و بموته و قيامته أعطانا أن نقوم معه من كل خطايانا و نحيا فى طاعته إلى الابد 

هذا هو المفهوم الصحيح للخطية 


 



> وهل نحن كلنا حنروح الجنة؟؟؟ مع إنو فينا عالم ضالين وفاسدين..كيف حيفوتو الجنة كلهم وهم متساويين مع الصالحين؟؟(يعني متعاطي المخدرات مثلا ورجل الدين متل بعض؟؟؟؟)
> كل ما أسأل بابا وماما ما بلاقي رد مقنع ولا حتى بالكنيسة...
> هل الخطأ فيني كبشر ولا بالدين نفسه؟؟؟
> 
> أرجوووووووووكم ساعدوني


 
أولا نحن لا نؤمن بما يسمى الجنه .. لان الجنه هى من طرد منها آبينا آدم .. و لكننا نؤمن بالفردوس و هو مكان إنتظار للابرار .. لحين أن ياتى يوم القيامه فينتقلوا إلى ملكوت السموات .. وملكوت السموات هذه هى للابرار فقط .. أما الاشرار فينتقلوا إلى الجحيم والعذاب الابدى ..

و عقيدة أن (( الجميع )) يدخلون (( الجنة )) لن تجديها إلا عند الاخوة المسلمون .. فهم يؤمنون ان (( كل )) المسلمون فى العالم كله .. سيدخلون الجنة .. حتى الاشرار .. فعندهم أن الاشرار سيذهبون إلى النار لفترة معينه يحددها الله .. وبعدها سينتقلون إلى الجنه ..  .. و هذا بالطبع لا يتوافق مع عدل الله .. الذى وعد الابرار بالنعيم الابدى و الاشرار بالجحيم الابدى أيضاً .. فإن كان الامر كذلك فسيفعل الناس ما يحلوا لهم من خطايا وقتل و زنا وسرقة و .. و ..  و سيثقون أنهم لا محاله سيدخلون الجنه عاجلا أو آجلاً ..و تصير الأرض بلا أبرار أو صالحين.. و تصبح مثل الغابة .. الكل فيها سيسعى لاشباع كل رغباته وشهواته حتى و إن كانت فاسده .. و بأية طريقه ..

كيف يسمح الله بذلك ؟!! .. و كيف تكون هذه هى إرادته و مشيئته ؟!! 

أخيراً عزيزتى ..

ثقى أن الخطأ حتماً من البشر .. لأنه لو وجد خطأ بالدين .. إذا هو بالتأكيد .. ليس بدين 

و ليس من الله ..
 


> وليبارككم يسوع المسيح


 
*و ليباركك أيضاً و ينير قلبك لمعرفته .. هو .. الحق .. القدوس *

*تحياتى*


----------



## masry_1979 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

أدعولها يا جماعة تعرف الطريق . قولوا آمين 

اللهم يا قادر على كل شيئ اللهم يا سامع الحيران 

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب اللهم ياهادي الحيران 

اللهم يا كريم اهديها إلى دينك الحق اللهم وفقها لمعرفة طريقها الى الجنة .

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## islam suna (26 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....
> ثانيا : أن أنتي بتحسى أن كدة دى أكيد مشكلتك أنك بعيدة عن ربنا ...أنا مش بدعي أنى ماشى مع ربنا تمام ولا حاجة بس ساعات الواحد بيبعد شوية لظروف ....بس في الاخر بيرجع....
> وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم  بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم ...
> أما أنك بتحسي أن المسيحين مش متدينين لأننا مش بنتظاهر في حكاية الصلاة ...عندنا في الانجيل بيقول صلوا في الخفاء علشان أحنا عارفين أن اللى هيجازينا مش الناس لاء ربنا طبعا . ​





لا بجد مين بقى اللى قال كده ان شاء الله


----------



## islam suna (26 ديسمبر 2006)

سلفيا تقربى من صدقاتك اكثر  وان شاء الله هتعرفى الحق ........وادعى ربنا انه يبين ليكى الحق وهو هيرشدك للصواب ....

فَمَن يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ وَمَن يُرِدْ أَن يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا

 كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ في السَّمَآءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ...صدق الله العظيم


----------



## islam suna (26 ديسمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> اولا : مش عارف أنتى بتقولى عكس اللى بيحصل فى مصر تماما ...يعني المسلمين هما اللى بيحسوا أن إحنا بتوع ربنا أكتر .....
> ثانيا : أن أنتي بتحسى أن كدة دى أكيد مشكلتك أنك بعيدة عن ربنا ...أنا مش بدعي أنى ماشى مع ربنا تمام ولا حاجة بس ساعات الواحد بيبعد شوية لظروف ....بس في الاخر بيرجع....
> وبعدين المسلمين زى ما النبي بتاعهم موصيهم  بيحبوا التظاهر بحكاية الصلاة دي يعني بتلاقيهم بيصلوا في الشغل مثلا وممكن يكون منهم ناس لا تعرف ربنا ولا حاجة ...نوع من التظاهر مش أكتر ..أنا مش بقول أن كلة كدة بس دة الاساس عندهم ...
> أما أنك بتحسي أن المسيحين مش متدينين لأننا مش بنتظاهر في حكاية الصلاة ...عندنا في الانجيل بيقول صلوا في الخفاء علشان أحنا عارفين أن اللى هيجازينا مش الناس لاء ربنا طبعا . ​



انت بتضحك على نفسك ولا عليها ولا على مين بقى...ومين قال ان النبى قال ان احنا نتظاهر بالصلاة  ...صلاة المسلم بينه وبين ربه ...فى خشوع ... اتقى الله وده بيدل انك جاهل بالاسلام ومتعرفش حاجة عنه ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> ومين قال ان النبى قال ان احنا نتظاهر بالصلاة ...صلاة المسلم بينه وبين ربه ...فى خشوع ...



يا عم اسكت بقى بكلامك دة ضحكتنى

ازاى الكلام دة .. اذا كان النبى قال كدة 

تبقوا انتوا بتخالفوا تعاليمة

لأنكم فى الجوامع بأعلى صوت للميكرفون ( الله اكبر الله اكبر ) و يوم الجمعة فى المكرفون بأعلى صوت بندوش من و عظاتكم الجمييييلة اللى بتدعى بالسلام و انا اسمع و اقول يا سلام على الاسلام ههههههههه

لا و اية الصلاة فى الشارع افرش سجاجيد خضرة و اركن عربيتك فى النص و صلى يولع الشارع المهم تصلى يا راجل

و الجامع جوة فاضى انما ازاى تصلى جوة و الناس مش لازم تشوفك و انت بتصلى علشان تحترمك و تقول الراجل دة تقى و ختم النسر علية ...

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا عم اسكت بقى بكلامك دة ضحكتنى
> 
> ازاى الكلام دة .. اذا كان النبى قال كدة
> 
> ...



*والله معاكي حق :smil12: 

مشكلة صوت الاذان هذا في المساجد على مكبرات الصوت مشكلة عويصة في البلاد الاسلامية ..

هل الصوت المرتفع جدا للآذان هو من اجل اعلام الناس بمواعيد الصلاة ؟؟؟؟

لا طبعا فالكل يعرفها !!!!!

اذن لماذا هذا الازعاج ليلا نهارا في موعد كل صلاه على اعلى صوت في مكبرات الصوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الا نستطيع ان نعيش في راحه في هذه البلاد بالرغم من اننا مواطنين ندفع الضرائب ونعمل بالقانون !!!!! اليس من حقنا توفير الراحه لنا ايضا !!

ما دخلنا نحن بسماع صوت الاذان المزعج غصبا عنا وليس من حقنا الاعتراض ؟؟

هل صوت التكبير هذا هو من اجل ارهاب من يجرؤ على طلب حقه البشري في اختيار معتقداته ، وليتذكر دائما انه في بلد المسلمين !!!

هل تجرؤن في أوروبا على ازعاج الناس بهذه الطريقة الهمجية !!!!!

الحقيقة ان الاذانات (وخصوصاً اذان الفجر) تدخل ضمن التلوتث الضوضائي الذي تعيشه بلادنا العربية البائسة , نحن قوم لانعرف الهدوء , همج , قليلوا الاستقرار والتركيز , ولو انك شاهدت اي شارع عربي لعرفت من اين تستمد المساجد "قبولها الضوضائي" عند الجماهير ,هذا لان الجماهير نفسها همجية تفتح المذياع علي اخره و تنادي بعضها بصوت يزلزل الكرة الارضية... 
لو كنا في بلد متحضر ,كان علي الشرطة ان تعتقل اي مؤذن يرفع عقيرته بالاذان فوق حد معين (هو حد الصوت البشري) 

ثم ان مكبرات الصوت ليست من الامور الواجبة شرعا و نظرا لعدم تواجدها ايام الرسول ..

وكذلك فإن التذكير قبل أوقات الأذان أو بعدها على المآذن هي مما لم يأمر به الشرع ولم يندب إليه ولم يقم به أحد من الصحابة والتابعين ... 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم ...*


----------



## مسلمة جدا (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *يعني انا مش فاهم انتي بتضحكي على مين ؟؟!!*
> 
> *اي دين الاسلام هذا الذي تدعين انه دين الحق ؟؟؟*
> *واي اسلام هذا الذي هو اخر الاديان ؟*
> ...




صح ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء وإلا لأسلم له كل ما في الكون طوعا وكرها...ٍبحان رب العزة


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*ياااااامسيحيين  سؤاااال كم رب معاكم ....؟؟؟ 

من تعبدون ؟؟؟ 
الأب  ؟؟ 
أم الأبن ؟؟؟ 
أم الروح القدس ؟؟؟

فإذا كنتم تعبدون الأب ... فلماذا تألهون الأبن ,, الذي هو بشر .... يأكل ويشرب ويتغوط ويصلب ,,, وكيف تعبدون من يتخذ ولداً ,, اليس الرب يجب أن يكون متفرداً بالملك ؟ فهل تعتقدون ان الله سيجعل له خليفة في الملك ؟؟ اذا هذا شيئ انساني وفاني وليس من الخلود في شيئ ,,, ؟؟ فمن هو حي لايموت يجب ألا يتخذ ولدا ولا أن يتخذ صاحبة ,,
تعالى الله عما تقولون علواً كبيرا
وإذا كنتم تعبدون الأبن ,,,, فأين ذهب ألاب بملكوته وقوته ... ؟؟؟ 
وإذا كنتم تعبدون الروح القدس ,,, فكيف تعبدون مخلوقاً من خلق الله وتتركون عبادة الله ,,,
إذا عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام والروح القدس خلق من خلق الله ,,, ولايعبدون إلا الله ,,,  فلماذا لاتعبدون ماكان يعبد عيسى ,, لماذا ؟؟ تقدسون الصليب ,,, بينما المفروض أن يكون الصليب أمقت شيئ إلى قلوبكم  لانه صلب عليه الرب كما تقولون ,,, 
وإذا كان هناك رب يصلب وتدق المسامير في يدية ,,, فبصراحة هذا رب ضعيف لايستحق العبادة ..؟؟

فمن منكم يستطيع أن يقول لي ,,, أنه إذا شاف واحد ماسك ابنه ويعلقه على صليب ويدق مسامير في يدية ويحط الشوك على رأسه ,,,إنه راح يسكت ,,؟؟؟ مين فيكم ياحلوين يترك ابنه يعزر به بدون أن يحرك ساكناً؟؟؟ مين ؟؟؟ مين ؟؟؟

يعني إذا كان عيسى أبن الله ,,, افلا يستطيع الله ان يرفع من قوته ولايجعل الايدي تصل إليه ...
 واذا كان عيسى ضحى بنفسه لاجل خلاصكم ,,, فلماذا خلقتم أصلاً ... طالما هناك من سيضحى لتدخلو الجنة ؟؟؟
واذا كان المولود يولد مع خطاياه ... وبعدها يغسل بالماء المقدس ويتطهر من ذنوبه ,,,, فكل مولود مات قبل أن يغسل بالماء المقدس سيدخل في النار ؟؟؟ صح الكلام ؟؟ طبعاً ماهو اصلاً مولود بخطاياه  مثل ماتقولون 

بصراحة دعوة لكم جميعاً ,,, أن تديرو العقول في رؤسكم وتحركوها بطلب الهداية من الله وليس من المسيح ابن مريم عليهما السلام ,,, فما المسيح إلا عبد من عباد الله ورسول ارسله الله ليبلغ رسالته ,,, 

وجاء في القرأن الكريم الذي لاياتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه بعد اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (وإذ قال الله ياعيسى ابن مريم ءأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله قال سبحانك مايكون لي أن اقول  ماليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته  فقد علمته  تعلم مافي نفسي ولا أعلم مافي نفسك إنك أنت علام الغيوب ماقلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدو الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا مادمت فيهم فلما توفيتني كنت انت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيئ شهيد إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت  العزيز الحكيم قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الانهار  خالدين فيها ابدا  رضي الله عنهم ورضو عنه ذلك الفوز العظيم   لله ملك السموات والارض ومافيهن وهو على كل شيئ قدير ) صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*وإذا كنتم تعبدون الثلاثة في وقت واحد معاً فتلك والله مصيبة .؟؟؟ 

فكيف سترضون ثلاثة اذا كنتم من العجز في ارضاء اله واحد فكيف بثلاثة الهه ,,,*

*الاب والابن والروح القدس*


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> *ياااااامسيحيين سؤاااال كم رب معاكم ....؟؟؟ *
> 
> *من تعبدون ؟؟؟ *
> *الأب ؟؟ *
> ...


المسيحيون يؤمنون باٍله واحد .....له ثلاثة أقانيم ( الآب و الاٍبن و الروح القدس ) !
أظنك تقرأ غي منتديات اٍسلاميه و تصدق كل ما تقرأ ( بدون فحص و دراسه أو سؤال من له مصداقيه ) .
---------------------------------------------------
لا تشتت الموضوع الأصلي:
و أظنك ستكرر التشتيت .............فهل تصدق توقعاتي ( كالعاده ) ؟


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> *وإذا كنتم تعبدون الثلاثة في وقت واحد معاً فتلك والله مصيبة .؟؟؟ *
> 
> *فكيف سترضون ثلاثة اذا كنتم من العجز في ارضاء اله واحد فكيف بثلاثة الهه ,,,*
> 
> *الاب والابن والروح القدس*


كأن جهلك يفوق تجنيك .....و كلاهما كبيران .
موفق .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*استعجب جدآ جدآ من المسلم الداخل بأسم مسيحى

أنا لو قطعونى مش ممكن اسمى نفسى بأسم واحدة مسلمة علشان ادخل منتداهم

قال بطرس قال ... ربنا يرحم :yaka: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *والله معاكي حق :smil12:
> 
> مشكلة صوت الاذان هذا في المساجد على مكبرات الصوت مشكلة عويصة في البلاد الاسلامية ..
> 
> ...



*بالظبط يا استاذ رياض .. ربنا يرحمنا :yaka: *


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> المسلمين ليهم 5 اوقات للصلاة فقط!
> سلام و نعمة



مين قال انو لنا خمس صلوات في اليوم فقط

الصلوات المفروضة فقط خمسة (فجر وظهر وعصر ومغرب وعشا) وهاذي الواجبه 
وفي سنن الصلوات المفروضة(وهي سنة الفجر وهي ركعتين قبل الفجر وسنة الظهر واربع ركعات قبل الظهر واربع ركعات بعده وسنة المغرب ركعتين بعده وسنة العشاء مثل الظهر والعصر) وهاذي غير واجبه بل سنة مؤكدة
وفي كمان سنن أخرى مستحبه مثل صلاة الشروق صلاة الضحى وصلاة الليل والوتر

وفي كمان صلوات المناسبات مثل صلاة العيدين وصلاة شهر رمضان وهي صلاة الترويح وصلاة التهجد 

وصلاة الكسوف وصلاة الخسوف وصلاة الميت وصلاة الأستسقاء

هذا غير صلوات التطوع وهيا جائزة طوال اليوم معاد في أوقات محددة لايجوز فيها الصلاة
 مثل بعد العصر وقيبل الشروق ووقت الغروب


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ياسمردلي رد على اسئلتي نقطة بنقطة بدون مراوغه 

وانا فعلا اسمي بطرس مش عامله كده عشان اخش المنتدى يافراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا راجل يعنى اسمك بطرس حقيقى

السيد الوالد مالقاش اسم غير بطرس !!!!!!!!!!

حبيبى خد بالك احنا خلصنا الروضة من زمان و خصلنا الجامعة كمان

و بعدين ما تخرجش عن الموضوع 

اسئلتك كلها مجاب عليها 100000000 مرة 

اقعد بقى ساكت:ranting: *


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل المسيح إله مع الله ؟ 
عندما نتصفح العهد الجديد لننظر الأساس الذي بُني عليه هذا الاعتقاد لا نجد للمسيح عليه السلام أي قول يسنده ويدعو إليه ؛ بل نفاجأ بأن العهد الجديد يضم بين طياته نصوصاً ترفض هذا الاعتقاد وتعلن بكل صراحة ووضوح أنه لا إله إلا الله ، وأن المسيح عبد الله ورسوله أرسله إلى بني إسرائيل مصدقاً بالتوراة والإنجيل ، وإليك بعض هذه النصوص التي تؤيد ما قلت فمنها :-

أ - قال المسيح عليه السلام في إنجيل برنابا 94 : 1 ( إني أشهد أمام السماء ، وأُشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أني بريء من كل ما قال الناس عني من أني أعظم من بشر ؛ لأني بشر مولود من امرأة وعرضة لحكم الله ، أعيش كسائر البشر عرضة للشقاء العام ).

ب - شهد لوقا وكليوباس ببشرية المسيح حيث قالا : ( ولم تعرف ما جرى في هذه الأيام من أمر المسيح الذي كان رجلاً مصدقاً من الله في مقاله وأفعاله) لوقا 24 : 19 ، وانظر لوقا 7 : 17 ، وأعمال الرسل 2 : 22 .

ج - قول المسيح عليه السلام : ( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ، ويسوع الذي أرسلته) يوحنا 17 : 3 .

فأنت ترى أن المسيح عليه السلام في النص الأول شهد أمام السماء وأشهد كل ساكن على الأرض أنه بريء من كل من وصف يرفعه فوق منزلته البشرية ؛ وما ذاك إلا لأنه بشر .

وفي النص الثاني شهد اثنان من معاصريه أنه رجل مصدق من الله في قوله وفعله .

وفي النص الثالث أطلقها شهادة مدوية بأن الحقيقة الكبرى في هذا الكون التي تمنح صاحبها السعادة الأبدية هي معرفة أن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وكل ما سواه فهو زائف باطل ، وأن يسوعَ المسيح رسولُ الله . *


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل المسيـح ابن الله ؟ 
هذا الاعتقاد :  ليس له ما يؤيده من كلام المسيح عليه السلام ؛ بل نجد أن التوراة والإنجيل مليئة بما يعارض هذا الاعتقاد ويناقضه حيث جاء في إنجيل يوحنا19 : 6

قوله : ( فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والخدام صرخوا قائلين : اصلبه ، اصلبه قال لهم بيلاطس : خذوه أنتم واصلبوه ؛ لأني لست أجد فيه علة . أجابه اليهود : لنا ناموس وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت ؛ لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله ) ولقد صدّر متى إنجيله 1 : 1 بذكر نسب المسيح عليه السلام فقال : ( كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود بن إبراهيم ). فهذا النسب دليل على البشرية ، مناقض لما دُعي فيه من الألوهية .

وكأني بك تقول : لقد أُطْلِقَ على المسيح وصف ((ابن الله)) ولذلك دُعي ابن الله فأقول : إن هذه الصفة وردت في كتابك وقد أطلقت على أنبياء آخرين ووصفت بها أمماً وشعوباً ، ولم يختص بها المسيح عليه السلام ولتتأكد من ذلك انظر مثلاً : (خروج 4: 22 ، مزمور 2 : 7 ، وأخبار الأيام الأول 22 : 10.9 ، متى 5 : 9 ، ولوقا 3 : 38، ويوحنا 1: 12 وهؤلاء الموصوفون بأنهم أنبياء الله لم يرفعوا إلى المنزلة التي رفعتم إليها المسيح عليه السلام .

كما أن إنجيل يوحنا : 1 : 12 حمل إلينا تفسير أو وصف مصطلح ((ابن الله)) وأنها بمعنى المؤمن بالله حيث قال : ( وأما الوصف الذي قَبِلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون باْسمه ).*


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل اللاهوت حل في الناسوت؟
عندما نستعرض تعاليم المسيح عليه السلام نجد أنه لم يشر إلى هذه المسألة إطلاقاً ؛ بل على العكس من ذلك يقوم بتعليم عقيدة التوحيد الخالص من كل شوائب الشرك ، ولعل أظهر دليل على ذلك قول المسيح عليه السلام : ( اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد ) مرقس : 12 : 29 .*


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*هل صلب المسيح ؟ 


تكفل الكتاب المقدس بتفنيد هذا الاعتقاد ؛ ففي كتابك أن المصلوب ملعون ، كما ورد ذلك في سفر التثنية : 22 : 23 : ( وإذا كان على إنسان خطيّة حقها الموت فقُتل وعلقته على خشبة . فلا تثبت جثته على الخشبة بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم ، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك ) فتأمل كيف يكون إلهكم ملعوناً بنص كتابكم ؟

كما أن في إنجيل لوقا 4: 29-30 أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام وحفظه من كيد اليهود ومكرهم فلم يستطيعوا أن يصلبوه : ( فقاموا وأخرجوه خارج المدينة وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه أسفل . أما هو فجاز في وسطهم ومضى ) وقال يوحنا : 8 : 59 : ( فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا ). وقال يوحنا 10 : 93 : ( فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ). هذه النصوص -وسواها كثير -تؤكد أن الله عصم المسيح عليه السلام من كيد اليهود ومكرهم .

بل عن هناك نصوصاً تثبت أن اليهود لم يكونوا متحققين من شخصية المسيح حتى استأجروا من يدلهم عليه ، وأعطوه لذلك أجراً (انظر متى 27 : 3-4). كما أخبر المسيح عليه السلام أن كل الجموع ستشك في خبره تلك الليلة التي وقعت فيها الحادثة فقال : ( كلكم تشكّون فيّ هذه الليلة ) مرقس 14 : 27 .

إذاً فماذا كانت نهاية المسيح على الأرض ؟ لقد رفعه الله إليه ، وهذا خبره في كتابك : ( إن يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم إلى السماء ) أعمال الرسل 1 : *11 . و : ( مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى أيادِيهم يحملونك ) متى 4 : 6 ، ولوقا 4 : 10-11 .

أرأيت كيف حمل كتابك الحقائق التالية :-

1- أن من عُلق على خشبة الصلب فهو ملعون.
2- أن الله عصم المسيح وحفظه من الصلب.
3- أخبر المسيح أن الجموع ستكون في شك من أمره في تلك الليلة.
4- أن الله رفعه إلى السماء.

والآن أطرح إليك هذا السؤال : ما السبب في كون هذا الصليب مقدساً في النصرانية ؟

في حين أنه كان هو السبب في إصابة المسيح عليه السلام- كما تعتقدون- بالأذى ؟ أليس هو تذكار الجريمة ؟ أليس هو شعار الجريمة وأداتها ؟ . ثم ألم تر أن حادثة الصلب المتعلقة بالمسيح عليه السلام كلها تفتقد إلى الأساس التأريخي والديني الذي تستند إليه ، فلماذا تشغل كل هذا الحيز ولماذا تأخذ كل هذا الاهتمام في عقيدتك ؟

وإن كنت ولا تزال على قناعتك بهذه العقيدة فأجب وبصدق عن هذه التساؤلات التالية :-

من كان يمسك السماوات والأرض حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطاً على خشبة . . . الصليب ؟
وكيف يتصور بقاء الوجود ثلاثة أيام بغير إله يدبر أمره ويحفظ استقراره ؟
ومن كان يدبر هذه الأفلاك ويسخرها كيف يشاء ؟
ومن الذي كان يحي ويميت ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء ؟
ومن الذي كان يقوم برزق الأنام والأنعام ؟
وكيف كان حال الوجود برمته وربه في قبره ؟
ومن الذي أماته ، ومن الذي منّ عليه بالحياة ؟

تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً .*


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*عقيدة الفداء 


هذه العقيدة رغم مخالفتها للعقل والمنطق فهي مخالفة لقواعد أساسية ونصوص رئيسة اشتمل عليها كتابك ، فمن هذه القواعد :-

1- لا يقتل الآباء عوضاً عن الأبناء.
2- أن كل واحد يموت بذنبه.
3- أن النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت .
4- أن الله يقبل توبة التائبين.

أما النصوص التي حملت هذه القواعد فمنها :-
( لا يقتل الآباء عن الأولاد ، ولا يقتل الأولاد عن الآباء كل إنسان بخطيئته يقتل ) تثنية 24 : 16 .

( في تلك الأيام لا يقولون بعدُ الآباء أكلوا حصرماً وأسنان الأبناء ضرست ؛ بل كل واحد يموت بذنبه ، كل إنسان يأكل الحصرم تضرس أسنانه ) ارمياء 31 : 29- 3.

( وأنتم تقولون لماذا لا يحمل الابن من إثم الأب . أما الابن فقد فعل حقاً وعدلاً حفظ جميع فرائضي وعمل بها فحياة ً يحيا . النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت . الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب ، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن . برّ البارّ عليه يكون ، وشر الشرير عليه يكون ... فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً فحياةً يحيا. لا يموت ، كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه في بره ) حزقيال 18 : 19-22 .*


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*إبطال التثليث بأقوال المسيح عليه السلام : 

القول الأول : 

ورد في إنجيل يوحنا17/3 قول عيسى عليه السلام في خطاب الله هكذا : 

((وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ونلاحظ من هذا النص أن عيسى عليه السلام بين أن الحياة الأبدية عبارة عن أن يعرف الناس أن الله واحد حقيقي ، وأن عيسى رسوله ، ولم يقل : إن  الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوا أن ذاتك ثلاثة أقانيم ، وأن عيسى إنسان وإله ، أو أن عيسى إله مجسّم. 



القول الثاني : 

ورد في إنجيل مرقس 12/28-34 ((فجاء واحد من الكتبة وسمعهم يتحاورون فلما رأى أنه أجابهم حسناً سأله :أيّة وصية هي أول الكل فأجابه يسوع : إن أول كل الوصايا هي : اسمع يا اسرائيل .الرب إلهنا رب واحد وتحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك  فقال له الكاتب : جيّداً يا معلم بالحق قلت لأن الله واحد وليس له آخر سواه ..... فلما رآه يسوع أنه أجاب بعقل قال له : لست بعيداً عن ملكوت الله )) . 



القول الثالث: 

 ورد في إنجيل مرقس 13/32 قول المسيح ((وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بها أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب )) وهذا دليل على بطلان التثليث لأن المسيح خصص علم القيامة بالله فقط ، ونفاه عن نفسه كما نفاه عن الآخرين ، وهذا يتعارض مع ما يدعيه المسيحيون من الحلول أو الإنقلاب ، فعلى قولهم كان لا بد أن يعلم الابن ما يعلمه الله ، فظهر أنه ليس إلهاً . 

القول الرابع : 

ورد في إنجيل متى 19/17 ما يقطع ببطلان التثليث وانعدامه من الأساس وهو قول المسيح ((فقال له : لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحداً وهو الله )). 



القول الخامس: 

 ومما ينفي ألوهية المسيح رأساً وبخاصة على مذهب القائلين بالحلول أو الانقلاب ما ورد في إنجيل لوقا 23/46 قول المصلوب بزعمهم : ((ونادى يسوعُ بصوت عظيم وقال : يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي ))، وذلك لأن المسيح لو كان إلهاً لما استغاث بإله آخر ، ولامتنع العجز والموت عليه، فكيف يعجز ويمتنع الذي هو غله سرمديّ ، بريء من الضعف والتعب حي لا يموت ولا إله غيره ؟ فالإله الحقيقي هو الذي كان عيسى عليه السلام يستغيث به في هذا الوقت. 





القول السادس: 

ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 14/24 قول المسيح عليه السلام ((والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني)) ففي هذا القول صرح أنه مرسل من الله لتبليغ كلامه. 



القول السابع : ورد في إنجيل متى 23/9-10 قول المسيح في خطاب تلاميذه ((ولا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات ولا تدعوا معلّمين لأن معلّمكم واحد المسيح)).فهذا يدلنا على أن الله واحد ، وأن المسيح معلّم. 



القول الثامن : 

كان من عادة المسيح عليه السلام أنه إذا أراد أن يعبر عن نفسه كان يعبر بابن الإنسان ، كما لا يخفى على ناظر الأناجيل المشهورة عندهم الآن ، وظاهر أن ابن الإنسان لا يكون إلا إنساناً*


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*قبل الختام 

هذا أصل النصرانية وهذا واقعها ، وهذا الواقع - كما رأيت لا يمت إلى المسيح عليه السلام بصِلَة ، ولا تربطه به إلا رابطة الانتساب الاسمي الذي يفتقد أدنى مقوماته الدينية والتأريخية ...

بل إن كتاب النصرانية المقدس يحمل نصوصاً تُعزى إلى المسيح عليه السلام تعارض وترفض هذه العقائد الأساسية والركائز الهامة التي تقوم عليها الديانة النصرانية...

والإنسان العاقل يأنف من الزيف ، وينفر من الخطأ . وحري بك أن تكون واحداً من أولئك القوم العقلاء الذين هجروا هذا الواقع المرير ، وركبوا كل صعب وذلول بحثاً عن الحق ، وطلباً للدليل ، ورغبة في الوصول إلى الحقيقة .

فأقول : لن أتجاوز كتابك ففيه ما يدلك على الحق ويرشدك إلى الصواب ، ألست تقول في صلاتك : ( ليتقدس اسمك ، ليأت ملكوتك) متى 6 : 9-10 . أإلى الآن تنتظر قائلاً : (( ليأت ملكوتك)) ألم يأت هذا الملكوت ؟ فإن كان الملكوت قد جاء وتحقق فلماذا لا تزال تدعو بهذا الدعاء ؟

قد جاء هذا الملكوت وتحقق بمجيء رسوله الذي بشّر به المسيح عليه السلام فقال : (البارقليط (1) الذي يرسله أبي في آخر الزمان هو يعلمكم كل شيء ) يوحنا :14 : 26 وقال : ( ومتى جاء البارقليط الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي ) يوحنا 15 : 26 فمن الذي شهد للمسيح بالرسالة ونزهه عما افتراه اليهود عليه سوى رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

وقال المسيح أيضاً : ( إن لي أموراً كثيرة لَأقول لكم ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن . وأما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه ، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بأمور آتيه. ذاك يمجدني ؛ لأنه لا يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم ) يوحنا 16 : 12-14 . فمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو البارقليط الذي أشار إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهو الذي أرشد الخلق إلى الحق ؛ لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه إذ أنه لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى .

فهلم هلم اتبع البارقليط الذي أرشدك إليه المسيح عليه السلام ، وهذا البارقليط هو الذي بشر به موسى عليه السلام حين قال كما في سفر التثنية 18: 18 : ( أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيتكلم بكل ما أوصيه ) وإخوة بني إسرائيل هم بنو إسماعيل ، ولم يخرج من بني إسماعيل رسول سوى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهو الذي أخبرنا موسى عليه السلام أنه يخرج من قمم ((فاران)) حيث قال في سفر التثنية 33 : 2 : ( جاء الرب من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران) وفاران هي مكة المكرمة . وأنشد سكان ((سالع)) أنشودة الفرح بمقدمه إليهم كما قال اشعياء 42: 11 : ( لتترنم سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا) وسالع جبل في المدينة المنورة التي انطلقت منها رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهوت تحت قدميه الأصنام (انظر إشعياء 42 : 17 ) ، وعمت رسالته وجه الأرض ، وسعدت به البشرية ، وآمنت به الآلاف المؤلفة من البشر فكن واحداً من هؤلاء تفز بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة . . .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*كفاية كوبى و باست فى افتراءات 

ماتتعبش نفسك هيدخل روك و يشيلهم *


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟ 

علة فكره انا دخلت باسم بطرس عشان اوريكم اننا مابنكرهش المسيحين ولابنكره اننا نختلط بيكم 
كل الي عاوز اوصله اننا بنحب البشر ونرجو لهم الخلاص ... مش زيك يافراشة اول ماعرفتي اننا مسلم واسمي بطرس رحتي داخله فيا شمال ,,,
طب لما الوواحد يسمي نفسه النمر وفراشة والكاسر والاسماء هذه 

الحيوانات والحشرات مابتزعلش ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة ممكن نتكلم على الماسنجر 
 ولا انتي خايفة اشوش افكارك ؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> فراشة ممكن نتكلم على الماسنجر
> ولا انتي خايفة اشوش افكارك ؟؟


هه ههه هههه ههههه
ترضى تعطي أيميل أختك لواحد غريب ؟
-----------------------------------------------
لنعود :
نازل كوبي بيست ......مش عندك عقل تفكر بيه و تناقش بالمواضيع ؟
خمسين نقطه في موضوع واحد ؟
فعلا أنت محاور من النوع المميز ,,,,,,جدا .
موفق .


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ده ايميلي ماتخافيش ,,, انتي مؤمنة ,,, صح ولا انا غلطان والمؤمن مايخافش من مواجهة الضالين الي هم احنا المسلمين زي مابتقولو ,,, خدي وادي معايا في الماسنجر ومش هتخسري حاجة .. إلا اذا كنتي خايفة وماعندكيش اي قوة في الكلام وماعندكيش اي حجة قوية تاخذي بها ,,,
لكن أنا كمسلم والحمد لله لا اخاف من مواجهة اي مسيحي او يهودي في نقاش لا يتجاوز حدود الادب واللياقة


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> ده ايميلي ماتخافيش ,,, انتي مؤمنة ,,, صح ولا انا غلطان والمؤمن مايخافش من مواجهة الضالين الي هم احنا المسلمين زي مابتقولو ,,, خدي وادي معايا في الماسنجر ومش هتخسري حاجة .. إلا اذا كنتي خايفة وماعندكيش اي قوة في الكلام وماعندكيش اي حجة قوية تاخذي بها ,,,
> لكن أنا كمسلم والحمد لله لا اخاف من مواجهة اي مسيحي او يهودي في نقاش لا يتجاوز حدود الادب واللياقة


ترضى تخلي أختك تحاورني .....بالأيميل الخاص بتاعها ؟
هي يا تعطيك أيميلها .....يا تبقى خايفه ؟
عيب عليك .....ما تحترم نفسك و عقول الناس اللي هنا .


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

طب رد ولو على نقطة واحده من الكلام الي هو كوبي بيست ده ؟؟؟

وانا عارف انك لم تقراء ولا كلمة من الكلام الذي طرحته لانك عاااااجز فكريا ودينيا وليس لك حجة تتحجج بها غير الكبره والتعالي ,,, فليس الانسان العاقل الذي يتعالى عن الحق ,,
رد على الكلام ياعزيزي وخليك من الجدال الخاوي ,,, انته لك شيئ واحد بس مني وهو اني ابطل مانت عليه سواء من النسخ واللصق او من راسي مباشره فكل هذا يصب في مصب واحد وانته ليش تشترط على ماساكتبه او انقله ماهو كله من الكتاب المقدس وانته زعلت لانك تلجمت ولم تجد كلمة جيده واحده ترد بها واثبت لي عجزك واني استطعت أن اشل تفكيرك واجبرك على الاستهزاء بي لانك ضعيف الحجة والدين ..
 مع احترامي لفراشتي


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مابتفهمش  قلنا معليش ,,,, لكن كمان جاهل  دي به مشكلة عويصة 

ماترد على الكلام وتسيبك من التلاعب بالموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## بطرس (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> ترضى تخلي أختك تحاورني .....بالأيميل الخاص بتاعها ؟
> هي يا تعطيك أيميلها .....يا تبقى خايفه ؟
> عيب عليك .....ما تحترم نفسك و عقول الناس اللي هنا .



اذا لقيت اختي على الانترنت ابقا كلمها ماعنديش مانع ...

وانا محترم نفسي لحد الان ,,, واحترم انته نفسك وحاول تكون اكثر رزانه ماتكونش اهبل يعني بزياده


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> طب رد ولو على نقطة واحده من الكلام الي هو كوبي بيست ده ؟؟؟
> 
> وانا عارف انك لم تقراء ولا كلمة من الكلام الذي طرحته لانك عاااااجز فكريا ودينيا وليس لك حجة تتحجج بها غير الكبره والتعالي ,,, فليس الانسان العاقل الذي يتعالى عن الحق ,,
> رد على الكلام ياعزيزي وخليك من الجدال الخاوي ,,, انته لك شيئ واحد بس مني وهو اني ابطل مانت عليه سواء من النسخ واللصق او من راسي مباشره فكل هذا يصب في مصب واحد وانته ليش تشترط على ماساكتبه او انقله ماهو كله من الكتاب المقدس وانته زعلت لانك تلجمت ولم تجد كلمة جيده واحده ترد بها واثبت لي عجزك واني استطعت أن اشل تفكيرك واجبرك على الاستهزاء بي لانك ضعيف الحجة والدين ..
> مع احترامي لفراشتي


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واضح جهلك و صغر سنك .
أنا مشرف ( حوار الأديان يا حبيبي ) .......روح قسمي و اٍقرأ ...................بعدين تعال .
لو كل نزل مداخله مالهاش علاقه بموضوع ......و رديت عليه بنقطه ( سأكون مساعد له بتشتيت الحوار ) .
على فكره :
1) لو كنت تعلم خاتمة ( ما يسمى باٍنجيل برنابا ) عن رسول الاٍسلام لما اٍستشهدت به أصلا .....شكلك لم تقرأ النص الأصلي .......بس هأعذرك فأنت مغيب عقليا و تقول عن غيرك ( أنهم جهله ) فبل أن تعرف من هم .
2) كل ما نسخته ( أنت ) موجود في قسم ( رد الشبهات ) بشكل مفصل .
.......فأغلب المسلمين ( زيك ) بيجيبو حاجات مجزوءه مش فاهمينها أو دارسينها .
ممكن تراجع قسم ( الرد على الشبهات ) .....و تقرأ .....أظن انك تعرف تقرأ .....


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تعليق .....عسى أن  يدخل أحد المسلمين المحترمين و يتكلم معاك و يفهمك .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*بطرس 

ممنوع وضع الأيميل الخاص بيك هنا

دة أولآ

ثانيآ انا ايمانى بربى يسوع المسيح و انجيلى هو دستورى و لا انت و لا مليوووووووون زيك يحطوا فقلبى زرة شك من دينى

ثالثآ عايز تحاورنى ممكن تحاور هنا أيميلات نووووووووووووو

Ok*


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكم على قد عقوولكم يالنصااارى  الله يهديكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟



*؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

BRAVE_HEART1 قال:


> الله يعطيكم على قد عقوولكم يالنصااارى  الله يهديكم



*شكرآ على الدعوة .. خاليهالك*


----------



## kittyy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟


 


بطرس قال:


> diamonds_m2000@yahoo.com
> 
> ده ايميلي ماتخافيش ,,, انتي مؤمنة ,,, صح ولا انا غلطان والمؤمن مايخافش من مواجهة الضالين الي هم احنا المسلمين زي مابتقولو ,,, خدي وادي معايا في الماسنجر ومش هتخسري حاجة .. إلا اذا كنتي خايفة وماعندكيش اي قوة في الكلام وماعندكيش اي حجة قوية تاخذي بها ,,,
> لكن أنا كمسلم والحمد لله لا اخاف من مواجهة اي مسيحي او يهودي في نقاش لا يتجاوز حدود الادب واللياقة


 

*المشكلة مش فى كدا ياجماعة .. انتم مش ملاحظين انه اختار بنت بالذات من وسط كل الموجودين عشان يعطيها ايميلة ويكلمها على الماسنجر ..*

*اسلوب اسلامى مميز . وخلاص بقى واضح ومفقوس جداً ..*

*أشمعنى اخترت فراشة بالذات يابطرس ؟؟ هو انت ما بتعرفش تتكلم غير مع البنات ولا حاجة ؟ ولا هما قالولك عليك وعلى البنات المسيحيات يمكن تقدر تضحك على واحدة منهم وتوقعها فى شباكك المسمومة ؟*

*ما هو انتوا كدا . النساء عندكم ليها معزة خاصة . *

*أقولك . روح العب غيرها ياشاطر . احنا عندنا بنات اجدع من اجدعها شنب مسلم من عندكم . *

*ولو انت راجل بجد . ما كنتش طبلب هذا الطلب . لأنك لو واثق انت من نفسك ما تتكلمش على ماسنجر . بل تتكلم قدام الجميع وفى العلن وبثقة فى نفسك وحجتك وكلامك . *

*لكن انت عاوز تاخد الإتجاهات الغير مباشرة الملتوية . ودا ان دل فيدل على رجولتك فعلاً ..*

*وهـــذه هى عينة من رجــــــــــال المسلمين المحترمين . اللى مش بيعرفوا يتكلموا غير مع البنات والنساء بالذات ..*

*حاجة مقرفة بجد .*  :new2: 

*كلما تكلمتم كلما زدنا منكم إشمئزازاً .*


----------



## kittyy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*وعلى فكرة بقى ..*

*موضوع الست سيلفيا وحيد دا  انا مش مقتنعة بيه من الأساس .*

*دخلت كتبت موضوع وبعدين لم تظهر مرة اخرى ..*

*برجاء ياأدمن ان تكشف عن الأى بى بتاع سيلفيا وحيد دى وتعرف إذا كانت فعلاً عضو جديد أم انها شخصية وهمية لعضو من الأعضاء هنا عامل عضوية جديدة بأسم بنت وعمل الفيلم دا.*

*معلش أصل اللى شوفناه منهم مش قليل .. والواحد ما بقاش بيصدق حد مسلم حتى ولو كان بيقول صباح الخير حتى ..*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

kittyy قال:


> *وعلى فكرة بقى ..*
> 
> *موضوع الست سيلفيا وحيد دا انا مش مقتنعة بيه من الأساس .*
> 
> ...


 
انا عملت كشف على الايبي و طلع الايبي مشابه لعضواة مسلمية داخلة بأكثر من اسم
مثل مسلمة موحدة و مسلمة و افتخر و لا اله الا هو و زهرة الاسلام و كاتيا
يبقى المسألة تشير الى ان اعتقادك فيه نوع من الصحة و خصوصا الايبيات متشابهة
فهل هي لعبة اسلامية اخرى؟ الايام ستكشف ذلك...


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟



*ايه يابنى انت مزنوق فى  50.000 جنيه وعايز تأسلم واحده مسيحيه علشان احمد بهجت يديهوملك  بس نصيحه ابعد عن فرااااااااشه احسن لك لآنك ما تعرفهاش دى بتتحول لنمر كاسر مع الوقحاء الجبناء اللى زيك وزى نبيك القذر الدنس روح شوفلك عاهرة زى عائشه او زى أمنه ام التى زنت برسولك واتجوزها لآنه لا توجد شركه للنور مع الظلمه*




بطرس قال:


> فراشة ممكن نتكلم على الماسنجر
> ولا انتي خايفة اشوش افكارك ؟؟



*تشوش افكارها  هههههههههههه
هاتشوش افكارها بعمايل نبيك القذر ولا بأيه خلينى ساكت علشان عندنا بنات فى الموضوع *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا هيروووو

على ردك الحلووووو

بأمانة انا حاسة انى قاعدة فى بيتى و اخويا بيدافع عنى و بيحترم تواجدى 

شكرآ شكرآ شكرآ​*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *شكرآ يا هيروووو
> 
> على ردك الحلووووو
> 
> ...



*شكر على ايه يا فراشه 

ده واحد من قليلى الادب المنتشرين مثل الذباب يا ريت روك يحط لينا علبه بيرسول فى المنتدى علشان طرد الذباب قليل الادب هههههههههه*


----------



## BRAVE_HEART1 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ونعم النصااايح  انتو بتودووونها في داهيه اقلج اسلمي وفكي عمرج


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 ديسمبر 2006)

BRAVE_HEART1 قال:


> ونعم النصااايح انتو بتودووونها في داهيه اقلج اسلمي وفكي عمرج


 

+

الاخ العزيز BRAVE_HEART1

من قال لك أنها تريد أن تترك مسيحها ؟؟؟!!!!

هل طلبت هى ذلك ؟؟؟!!!!!

و هل توقعت أنها تطلب ذلك ؟!! 

ثق أنها لن تفكر مجرد تفكير أنها تترك مسيحيتها ومسيحها الذى مات من أجلها 

ثق أنها لن تترك كل النعم و الروائع فى المسيحيه لمجرد ضغوط أو تساؤلات عابره فى فكرها 

دع من الصيد فى المياه العكره يا صديقى .. فأرجوا أن لا تتبع هذا الاسلوب مره أخرى لانك بذلك تهين دينك قبل نفسك ..

أتعجب منكم أيها الاخوة المسلمون ... حقيقتاً كلى تعجب !!!!

ما أن تجدوا مجرد تساؤل من (( فتاة )) حتى أراكم قد ألتففتم حولها كالنسور حول الجثه .. !!!!

هل هذه هى تعاليم دينكم .. هل تريدون العدد بعيداً عن الاقناع بالعقل و المنطق ؟؟!!!

هل تشعرون أنها فرصه سانحه لكم عند مرأى سؤال بسيط و خصوصاً عندما يصدر من (( فتاة )) ؟؟!!! 

يا إلهى .. إلى هذا الحد !!!

و أتعجب بالاكثر من تلك الفتاه التى تبلع الطعم وتنقاد خلف هذه الامور الواضحه جداً ... البلهاء .. إنها أمور بلهاء بالفعل .. ولا أقصد الاشخاص حتى لا يظن احد أننى أهينه .. و لكنى أقصد الطريقه التى يتبعها اغلبكم 

تحياتى لكم .. 

!!


----------



## الظبي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اختي الغاليه ..


انا من الامارات...

و انتي تعرفين ان في دبي تقدرين تحصلين كنيسة تصلين فيها ..

و اعتقد انج من مدرسة الراشد الصالح ؟؟

المهم

مثل ما قلتي و لله الحمد

المسلمين ارتباطهم اكبر 100 %

نحن في اليوم نصلي 5 مرات  هذا يجعلنا متصلين بالله سبحانه و تعالى

و اعتقد انج شفتيهم في الامارات الناس كيف تعاملج و اعتقد ان مافي خلافات بينج و بين صديقاتج .. نحن فبلادنا المسيحي مب كائن غريب .. بالعكس انتي اخت لنا

ادعي الله انه يهديج ع الصراط المستقيم و يشرح صدرج للي هو الخير لج ^_^


----------



## الظبي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> الاخ العزيز BRAVE_HEART1
> 
> ...








انت ما تعرف يا اخوي كم من الاجر لنا اذا انسان اهتدى على ايدنا ..

و نحن نبا الاجر و نبا الخير لكم كلكم ..

لانكم عرب .. ليش ما تكونون ايد وحده ضد الاعداء ؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> الاخ العزيز BRAVE_HEART1
> 
> ...



اخى الحبيب الا تعرف الفرق بين اسلام الامس واسلام اليوم
فى الامس كان الاسلام يطلب رجالا اشداء اما اليوم فيبحثون عن الاناث لضعفهن وقله مقاومتهن و بالامس كان يأخذون نقودا من الرافضين الاسلام اليوم يعطونهم نقود ليدخلوا الدين ولا تنسى محبة المال اصل كل الشرور


----------



## الظبي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

لا اخويه

لا مال و لا غيره ..

اللي يبا يسلم بكيفه و اللي ما يبا بعد بكيفه .. كل انسان حر ..

بس اذا في انسان سواء بنت ام رجل يمهد لدخوله للمسيحية و انه مب مرتاح من الاسلام ... ما بتشجعه ؟؟؟

اكيد 1000000 % بتدعمه و بتشجعه


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> انت ما تعرف يا اخوي كم من الاجر لنا اذا انسان اهتدى على ايدنا ..
> 
> و نحن نبا الاجر و نبا الخير لكم كلكم ..
> 
> لانكم عرب .. ليش ما تكونون ايد وحده ضد الاعداء ؟؟؟


 

*+*

للاسف يا صديقى .. أعلم الاجر 

و اتساءل بدورى ... حقاً لماذا لا نكون يداً واحده .. العالم كله و ليس العرب فقط 

اتساءل بصدق .. لماذا لا تفكرون جدياً فى المسيحيه .. و بكل قلوبكم تتأملون فى تعاليمها ووصاياها ..

تأكدوا أنكم ستجدون فرق شاسع .. 

فرق واضح بالفعل .. 

لا أريد الخوض فى هذا الامر ..

ولكن ..

ما أروع مسيحيتنا ... 

صدقنى ... اتمنى حقيقى أن تفكر جيداً .. و ترى ..

من يعبد الاله الحقيقى ..

اتمنى


----------



## ميرنا (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بطرس قال:


> فراشة تجوزيني ؟؟؟
> 
> علة فكره انا دخلت باسم بطرس عشان اوريكم اننا مابنكرهش المسيحين ولابنكره اننا نختلط بيكم
> كل الي عاوز اوصله اننا بنحب البشر ونرجو لهم الخلاص ... مش زيك يافراشة اول ماعرفتي اننا مسلم واسمي بطرس رحتي داخله فيا شمال ,,,
> ...


 
*حلاوتك يا قمر انتا يختى كميله معندناش بنات للجواز :smil12: *

*لكن قولى انتى متجوز تلاته ولا بدور على الرابعه *


----------



## الظبي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم ..

والله يا اخوي اننا نحن مب حاقدين عليكم بل و الله بالعكس ..

لكن انا يوم اشوف هذا الشتيم و الكلام اللي ماله معنى بين الطرفين انقهر ... ليش هذا كله ؟؟؟

هذه مثل ما نسميها حروب اهلية بين العرب .. مثل تماما النزاعات بين السنة و الشيعة عند المسلمين .. و صدقني كلها من تدبير اعداء العرب .. و مثل ما قالوا فرق تسد ..

اخي الكريم ..

انا اعرف ان انتوا تبون الحياة الابدية اللي فيها سعادة ازلية ..

يا اخي و الله انها مب تقليل من شأنك و او دين المسيحية بل بالعكس ..

اسال عن الاسلام .. و اقرأ عنه .. لكن اسال اللي هم فاهمينه عدل مب اي انسان .. ياما شفنا بلاوي من المسلمين .. الناس اجناس .. انت لا تشوف مسلم عاملك بطريقة مب حلوه و تظن ان كل المسلمين مثله..

اسأل يا اخوي و ابحث .. بينك و بين نفسك .. لان هذه حياتك و مصيرك ..

و اباك تعرف شي واحد .. نحن فالصف السادس الابتدائي درسنا عن عيسى عليه السلام .. هو نبي من الانبياء مثل غيره و له احترام كبير عليه الصلاة و السلام .. و عرفنا معجزاته و القصة كلها ..

و عن امه مريم العذراء و عندنا سورة في القرآن كاملة عن قصة عيسى عليه السلام ..

والله ان نحن ما نكرهكم يا اخوي و الله المسيحيين ناس ع العين و ع الراس و اكن لهم كل الحب و التقدير من القلب

الله يهدي الكل ان شاء الله على درب الخير الصحيح


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*الي عاوز يترك المسيحيه يتركها يعني المسيحيه حتوقف عليه ..وبعدين هو الي حيتحاسب مش واحد ثاني فلعاوز يترك يترك احنا ما عندناش حدة ردة ولا حد حيدور وراة يقتله او يضعه في السجن ..زي الاسلام :smil12: 

وبعدين المسيحيه مش حفتقر بسبب خروج واحد منه ولا الف لانها اكثر ديانة لها معتنقين بالعالم ودائما يدخلها الالف والي يترك الله يسهل عليه مع السلامة والقلب داعيله خليه يدخل الاسلام في حضن رسول اللات على شان بنكح في بيت رب القران الحوريات ويمارس اللواط مع الغلمان في بيت الدعارة السماوية القرانيه .

مش عارف لماذا اتذكر هذا الحديث دائما الذي يقول في اخره "لن يعذب لسان او شفتان مصهما رسول الله"

وسلملي على الشذوذ الجنسي واللواط :yahoo: *


----------



## الظبي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

riyad قال:


> *الي عاوز يترك المسيحيه يتركها يعني المسيحيه حتوقف عليه ..وبعدين هو الي حيتحاسب مش واحد ثاني فلعاوز يترك يترك احنا ما عندناش حدة ردة ولا حد حيدور وراة يقتله او يضعه في السجن ..زي الاسلام :smil12:
> 
> وبعدين المسيحيه مش حفتقر بسبب خروج واحد منه ولا الف لانها اكثر ديانة لها معتنقين بالعالم ودائما يدخلها الالف والي يترك الله يسهل عليه مع السلامة والقلب داعيله خليه يدخل الاسلام في حضن رسول اللات على شان بنكح في بيت رب القران الحوريات ويمارس اللواط مع الغلمان في بيت الدعارة السماوية القرانيه .
> 
> ...









اللللله يهديك يا اخويه :new2:


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> اخي الكريم ..





الظبي قال:


> والله يا اخوي اننا نحن مب حاقدين عليكم بل و الله بالعكس ..
> 
> لكن انا يوم اشوف هذا الشتيم و الكلام اللي ماله معنى بين الطرفين انقهر ... ليش هذا كله ؟؟؟
> 
> ...





*+*

أخى العزيز ..

أنا لم أتحدث عن أفعال الاخوة المسلمون ...

و لم أقيم دينهم من خلال أفعالهم .. فيكون بلا عقل من يفعل ذلك 

و لكنى أقصد أمور كثيره جداً فى الدين الاسلامى تحتاج إلى وقفه وتوضيح ... و نجد بعدها علامات إستفهام وتعجب كثيرة جداً

بداية من نشأت رسول الاسلام ... وحتى وفاته .. وما بعد وفاته و إلى الآن 

كل التعاليم والاحاديث .. تحتاج إلى توضيح منطقى وعقلانى
 فلقد أنتهى عهد المسلمات يا صديقى .. و نحن فى عصر العلم والمنطق 

صدقنى ... صدقنى .. لا أريد أن اتطرق بالاكثر فى هذا الامر .. ولكن لحديثك وجب التوضيح والقصد 

فلدى الكثير .. و الكثير جداً 

أشكرك بشدة على حسن أدبك فى الحوار ..

كل تحية وتقدير لشخصك


----------



## الحوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الظبي قال:


> اللللله يهديك يا اخويه :new2:



*شكرا عزيزي وانشاء الله يدخلك فسيح جناتة :yaka: 


وَعَدَ المُؤمنين بأنهَارِ خَمْرٍ ... وعَسْلٍ ما أحْـــلاه

وَزَوَّجَهُمْ بأبْكَارٍ حُورٍ عِينٍ ... قاصِراتٍ طُرُفــَــــــــــــــــــاه

عَلَى سُرُرٍ مَصْفُوفَةٍ مُتَكَأهِمَ ...  ولكلِ مِنْهُمُ مَا إشْتَهَىَ ولَذْتَ عَيْنَــاه

ووِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَدونٌ مُسَورون مُقَرَطون ... يَعْملون كَخَدم وسـُـقاة

لايَصْدَعُونَ و لايَنْزِفُونَ ...  تُرَىََ مَاذا يُصْدِعُ الوَلَدُ و يُنْزِفُ دِمَـــاه؟

ذَاكَ نَصْيبُ كُلُ مُؤمِنٍ ...  فمَا نَصْيبكُ يا مُؤمِنَـــــــــــــــةٌ بالله؟


فتَعَقَلوا يا قََََوْمُ ... أجنةٌ تِلْكَ أم بيتُ دَعَارَةٍ ولُوَاطٍ وعُــــــــــرَاه؟

أقوادُ إلَهَكُمُ ... ليَسْمَحَ بالعَهَارَةِ فى مَحْضَرَهِ وبَهَـــــــــاه؟

أجَرَاحٌ هُوَ ليرتق غَشَاءَ البَكارى ... بَعْدَمَا يَشُقُ المُؤمِنُ إيَــــاه؟

فَضُ البَكَارَةِ كُلُ هَمْهِمُ ...  فمَتَىَ يَكُونُ وَقْتَ العِبَادَةِ والصَــــلاة؟

ومُؤمنٌ لا يَنْثَنِى أبَداً ذَكَرَهُ ...  فكيف يَنامُ على بَطْنِهِ وثَدْيَــــــاه؟*


----------



## kittyy (27 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *انا عملت كشف على الايبي و طلع الايبي مشابه لعضواة مسلمية داخلة بأكثر من اسم*
> *مثل مسلمة موحدة و مسلمة و افتخر و لا اله الا هو و زهرة الاسلام و كاتيا*
> *يبقى المسألة تشير الى ان اعتقادك فيه نوع من الصحة و خصوصا الايبيات متشابهة*
> *فهل هي لعبة اسلامية اخرى؟ الايام ستكشف ذلك...*


 

*ألووووووو  . يابشـــــــــر ..*

*أنتوا ما اخدتوش بالكم من كلام روك ولا أيه ؟؟*

*الموضوع فشـــــــــــــنك .. واللى كاتبة الموضوع دا مسلم او مسلمة من اعضاء المنتدى هنا وعامل لنفسة أسم جديد وداخل بيه ...*

*يعنى ولا فيه واحدة محتااااااااااارة اوى . ولا نيلة . دا فيلــــــــم هندى ..*

*والمسلمين ألاعيبهم كتيررررررر . بس أتفقســـــــــت . يلا ألعبوا غيرها .*

*قال بنت مسيحية محتارة قال . وبتقول ان المسلمين بيصلوا اكتر من المسيحيين ومترابطين ومتدينين أكتر من المسيحيين ..*

*يلا ياشاطر ولا ياشاطرة روحوا العبوا بعيد .. ألاعيبكم خـــــايبة وخدوها نصيحة ..*

*اللى بتعملوه دا بيوسخ إسلامكم وبيشوهه . كونوا صادقين شرفاء حتى يبدأ الناس فى إحترامكم ..*

*أووووووووف . عالم مقززة بجد ..*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد اننا نغلق الموضوع احسن بعد ما اتفضحوا...


----------

